# ערוץ 10: ה  	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	      והייסורים בדרך לחופה



## גרושה עגונה (23/7/13)

ערוץ 10: ה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והייסורים בדרך לחופה 
לא מטורף הדבר הזה שבשביל להתחתן 
את צריכה להתפשט בפני "רבנית" ?

אנחנו בשהות ה2000 - לא ?


http://news.nana10.co.il/Article/?ArticleID=993208


----------



## מאור אדרי (23/7/13)

חתיכת גרושה מתוסכלת 
מה קרה ? עזב אותך בשביל צעירה ויפה ממך? חחח 

זו המסורת היהודית וככה זה היה נהוג וככה זה יהיה נהוג לעוד הרבה שנים אז תפסיקי לזיין לכולם פה את המוח ואם לא נאה לך תלכי תתחתני בארץ אחרת או שתתנצרי...יאאלה תעשי פוזה של מכונית ותני גז.


----------



## גרושה עגונה (23/7/13)

ולך כגבר יש הגנה שאשתך לא תעזוב אותך 
ותלך עם גבר צעיר ויפה יותר ?

ברבנות אני מכירה גם מקרים כאלו 

ותאמין לי שכל עוד הרבנות שולטת בישראל 
עדיף להיות לא יהודי 

אתה עצמך תבין את זה כשתהיה גדול


----------



## מאור אדרי (23/7/13)

בסדר יאללה תני גז...


----------



## גרושה עגונה (23/7/13)

אני מבינה שהנושא ממש מציק גם לך 
אחרת לא היית מתעצבן ככה מקישור לכתבה


----------



## yael rosen (23/7/13)

תותחית


----------



## ברבורה (23/7/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/7/13)

צורת ההתנסחות הזו לא מקובלת בפורום 
אנחנו מבקשות לנהוג בכבוד כלפי הכותבים בפורום!


----------



## spur (24/7/13)




----------



## ani4ka4 (24/7/13)

חתיכת בהמה פרימיטיבי. 
מה קרה? מישהי מעלה טענה שלא נוח לך איתה? גורם לך להפעיל את תאי המוח הקטנים שלך?

מאיימת עליך בקידמה?

יאללה, לך תעשה בוגה בוגה במקום אחר ותעוף לנו מהעיניים.


----------



## אנדי120 (29/7/13)




----------



## ליידיXמאמינהבגורל (24/7/13)

מאור--גרושה מתוסכלת 
למי התעוונת גרושה מתוסכלת,הסבר עצמך, מי שם גרושה?


----------



## הבשית (23/7/13)

ראיתי את הכתבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפילו שלא הייתי צריכה עוד חיזוקים לכך שראוי להפריד את הדת מהמדינה, ולאפשר נישואים אזרחיים כמו בכל מדינה דמוקרטית אחרת.


----------



## yaeli beli (23/7/13)

כתבה חשובה ומזעזעת 
כמובן שידענו את כל הדברים הללו לפני שנסענו להתחתן בפראג, אבל הכתבות מהסוג הזה מזכירות לי שוב ושוב שעשינו את הבחירה הנכונה בכך שלא הלכנו להתחתן ברבנות....


----------



## גרושה עגונה (23/7/13)

רבנים באירופה היו מתחתנים בלי רבנות 
ובלי לבקש מהכלה אישור שהיא טבלה במקווה 
או לבדוק 10 דורות אחורה שהיא יהודייה 

שאלו בבית הכנסת הקרוב, וזהו 

סתם המצאה ודרך נוספת לסחוט כסף מהמדינה ומזוגות 
ולדאוג לכמה בלניות


----------



## lala088 (24/7/13)

גם אנחנו 
מתרחקים ככל שאפשר מהמוסד הזה!! הלוואי שבעוד כמה שנים זוגות כמונו יוכלו להתחתן כחוק במדינה שלהם, גם בלי תלות ברבות.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (23/7/13)

מזעזע ומרתיח. 
לא שהיה שם משהו שלא ידענו קודם. פשוט מגוחך שזו המציאות שלנו.


----------



## פשוט בחורה (23/7/13)

צריך להבין שלא כל אחד יכול להיות יהודי.. 
אנחנו נולדנו כיהודים ואפילו אנחנו לפני החתונה צריכים להוכיח את היהדות שלנו כדי להתחתן ברבנות 
אנשים אחרים שרוצים להשתייך לדת היהודית צריכים לעבור מסע די קשה ומעייף אבל בסופו של דבר הם הופכים ליהודים 

ישנם אנשים עם תרבויות שונות  חסרי אמונה או בעלי אמונה שיאמרו שהמעשה לא הגיוני ואף מביש ..וכו
קחו בחשבון שגיור הוא לא תהליך קל בכלל, כל מי שהולך להתגייר יודע בלב שלם מה הוא עושה ולכן הוא נכנס
האנשים שמסתכלים מבחוץ יכולים לומר המון דברים אבל קבלת האמונה כדרך חיים זה מה שהוא שהאנשים האלה מוכנים לעשות הכל בשביל זה..
אז קחו הכל בפרופורציות..


----------



## yaeli beli (23/7/13)

צריך להבין שלא על זה הכתבה 
הוכחת היהדות היא רק אחד מהדברים שהועלו בכתבה.
רבנית שאומרת שילדים עם בעיות היפראקטיביות זה בגלל שהם לא אוכלים כשר; כלות שנדרשות לדבר על הווסת שלהן בפומבי; חוקרים פרטיים בניגוד לחוק; בלנית במקווה שמחטטת לך באף ובמקומות צנועים; הטפת מוסר על החיים החילוניים; השפלות; שטיפת מוח דתית; התערטלות מול אישה זרה.....
ושיהיה ברור שהמשכורות של הרבנים, הרבניות והבלניות ממומנות מהמיסים שלנו. של כולנו. לא רק של מי שמשתמש בשירותיהם.
ישראל זו המדינה הדמוקרטית היחידה שיש למועצה דתית או גוף כלשהו מונופול על הנישואים והגירושים של אזרחיה.
כך שהוכחת היהדות זה רק הקצה של הבעיות שיש עם הרבנות.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (23/7/13)

אני כנראה האנטיתזה לרבנית הזאת 
אני באה ממשפה דתית ששומרת כשרות ועד עכשיו אני שומרת כשרות בעצמי (ענין של הרגל) ואופס יש לי הפרעת קשב
ובאמת כתבה מזעזעת
לצערי בלחץ ההורים החתונה יהודית כשרה
מבחינתנו ההסכם שנחתום בקרוב יהיה המחייב ולא שום רב/כתובה


----------



## גרושה עגונה (23/7/13)

הסכם ממון - חובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שזוג בקשר טוב, הוא מסוגל לדבר על הכל, כל אלו שמפחדים להעלות את הנושא אפילו 
לא מבינים שבזכות שיש הסכם כזה - אז מראש מדברים על הרבה דברים שככה לא היו 
דנים בהם ובקיצור ככה יש פחות הפתעות ופחות גירושים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (23/7/13)

כמובן שיהיה וגם הסכם טרום נישואין 
בעיקר כדי למנוע מצבים שקוראים מתי שמתגרשים


----------



## ani4ka4 (24/7/13)

אז מסתבר שבעלים של כלות צעירות נהרגים אחרי 
החתונה אם הן לא שומרות על נידה כהלכה, שזה כולל גם שמיכה משותפת בזמן הווסת..

הדרכת כלות של חברה.


----------



## מאור אדרי (24/7/13)

עלילות דם של יהודים על יהודים 
אבא שבשמיים הצילווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווווו


----------



## tslilush (24/7/13)

אם אתה לא מסוגל לנהל דיון אינטיליגנטי 
בבקשה לך מפה. אני מאוד נהנית מהפורום הזה ואתה מוריד את רמתו בכל מיני השמצות.


----------



## פיiנה (24/7/13)

אם לא נאה לך אז תתנצר


----------



## lanit (24/7/13)

כשיחפשו לך מוך או סיבי מגבת באזורים אינטימיים 
תדבר, טוב?


----------



## SimplyMe1 (24/7/13)

שאלה מבורות 
וגם מכיוון שלא זכור לי שהתמקדתי עם חברותיי שנישאו בשנה האחרונה בנושא המקווה, אלא היו הרבה דברים טובים אחרים להתמקד בהם כשהן נישאו
וכי הנושא עלה פה:
הבלנית\רבנית באמת בודקת עם בדים וכו' הפרשות ושאר לכלוך סביר הטבור?

אם יש מוסד שאני מתעבת ושגורם לחילוניים כמונו להשניא את היהדות-זה מוסד הרבנות הראשית.
והסרטון שהועלה למעלה רק מחזק את התיעוב הגמור מהמוסד משפיל הנשים הזה.


----------



## תותית1212 (24/7/13)

יש כאן המלצות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כתבי מהיכן את בארץ והבנות ישמחו להמליץ על מקווה שם הבלנית לא מחטטת (תרתי משמע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) בגוף ובנפש..

הבלניות לא אמורות לעשות שום דבר ממה שתואר בסרטון.
ואני מתכוונת שמבחינה *הלכתית* הן לא צריכות לעשות את זה.

אין צורך ב"מחקרים" הזויים, בדיקות גופניות ודיבורי וסת בפרהסיה.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (24/7/13)

האמת שבין החברות שלי שהתחתנו 
אין איזשהן ביקורות נוראיות, אז אני מניחה ש-
או שהן הדחיקו וסימנו וי על הדרכה\טבילה וכו'
או שפשוט עבר להן חלק בלי יותר מדי בעיות עם הבלנית\רבנית..

עדיין לא צריכה המלצות, אבל סתם סקרן אותי האם הן באמת כאלו נוראיות כמו שהוצג בסרטון.


----------



## simplicity83 (25/7/13)

לא ראיתי את הסרטון 
אבל ממש ממש לא! 

גם אני וגם 2 חברות שלי שהתחתנו דרך הרבנות טבלנו (ב-3 מקוואות שונים) 
ואף אחת לא נגעה בנו ולא שאלה כלום. 
את המטליות האלה העפתי לפח בשנייה שיצאנו מהרבנות (מיד אחרי תמונת אינסטגרם משעשעת עם כל הדברים שקיבלתי מהם) 

כשאני הגעתי לטבול, נכנסנו לחדר שנראה כמו ספא, מבריק מנקיון ומשופץ, היא שאלה אם התקלחתי בבית (כן)
ואז היא ביקשה שאסתרק כדי לוודא שאין לי שערות שעומדות לנשור ואחכה לה עם מגבת. 
יצאה החוצה ושאלה בנימוס מתי אפשר להיכנס.
כשהורדתי את המגבת כדי להיכנס למים היא הסתובבה וכנ"ל כשיצאתי מהמים. 
אפילו הייתי עם ג'ל שקוף על הציפורניים, אבל היא בכלל לא הסתכלה לבדוק. 
וזה בכלל לא היה איזה מקווה מפונפן שמגדיר את עצמו כספא ולוקח 150 שקל.. שילמתי את המינימום שצריך, אני כבר לא זוכרת כמה מרוב שזה מעט. נראה לי עשרים ומשהו. 

אני מניחה שיש מקוואות מיושנים יותר, בהם קצת יותר מציקים. אבל זה ממש לא חייב להיות ככה.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (24/7/13)

כל אחד אתה שולח להתצר 
אז הנה אישה עגונה ולא בעלה לא ברח לה עם פרגית היא יודעת בדיוק איפה הוא נמצא שנחשבת עגונה ולא יכולה להמשיך בחייה
תבין על מה אתה מדבר


----------



## כרמל יהלום (24/7/13)

כבר אמרתי לך שאני מתה עלייך!!


----------



## yaeli beli (25/7/13)

את תמיד יכולה להגיד לי שוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתי את קופצת לבקר? התיק החדש שלך שואל עלייך....


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

תגובה 
תראי, אני מבינה את התסכול, אבל יש כמה דברים שבעיני יש צורך לשים לב אליהם:

הבלנית חייבת מדין תורה לבדוק שהאישה נקייה ועשתה את כל הבדיקות שצריך. יש בלניות שפחות מקפידות על העניין אבל מדין תורה כן צריך לבדוק. אני אישית טובלת כל חודש והייתי בכמה מקוואות. יש בלניות שממש מתעקשות לבדוק את כל הגוף ויש בלניות שלא מעיפות מבט שני. כל בלנית היא אחרת אבל צריך להבין שלפי ההלכה היא מחוייבת לבדוק את הטובלת, זה לא לפי מה שבא לה או לא בא לה, זו ההלכה. אני כאישה שטובלת כל חודש מקבלת את זה לחלוטין, אני מבינה בנות שמרגישות עם זה שלא בנוח אבל לא ניתן לפתור את זה כי זו ההלכה.

כנ"ל לגבי ההתערטלות מול אישה זרה. האמת שזה מעולם לא הפריע לי אבל אני מבינה שיש נשים שזה מפריע להן. לא ניתן לטבול מבלי שבלנית תבדוק אותך אחרת טבילתך אינה כשרה.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

נקודת ההנחה פה היא שיש כאלו 
(ואני ביניהן) שממש לא חשות צורך להתנהל "לפי ההלכה", אבל המדינה לא ממש נותנת להן ברירה אחרת במידה והן מעוניינות להתחתן באופן שמוכר על ידה.


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

בחייך 
ולהגיד שאם זוג לא שומר נידה אז יוולד לו ילד עם תסמונת דאון זה גם מההלכה?
הלכה שמלכה, כל אחד עושה לפי ראות עיניו וע"פ הבנתו.
כל החוקים האלה הם תורה שבע"פ.
עובדה שזה רק הולך ומחמיר עם השנים- לאמא שלי לא עשו שום בירור יהדות למרות שהוריה נולדו בחו"ל.

העלת נקודה חשובה- את מקבלת את התיחקור הזה במקווה כי זה חלק ממה שאת מאמינה בו.
*אני* לא הזמנתי אף אחת לבדיקה פולשנית של גופי או חישובי וסת.
זה בדיוק העניין. לא יכול להיות שלבלניות החשוכות האלה תהיה חזקה על הגוף שלי בזמן שאיני רוצה בכך.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

... 
לגבי הדברים האחרים שכתבת לא התייחסתי אליהם אבל אני בהחלט חושבת שיש פגם באמרות שמי שלא שומרת נידה יוולדו לה ילדים עם מומים וכו'. גם אם יש מישהי שחושבת כך אסור להתבטא כך.
אני מבינה שאת לא מזמינה אף אחת לתחקור של גופך, אבל כל עוד את מתחתנת ברבנות (ונעזוב לרגע את הרצון של הרבה אנשים לא להתחתן שם) את מחוייבת להתנהג לפי ההלכה. אי אפשר לצעוק על הבלניות כי הן רוצות לקיים את ההלכה. לא ניתן לטבול במקווה ללא ענייני חישובי ווסת. כלומר ניתן, אבל זה הטבילה לא תהיה כשרה.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

הלכה - לא מה שמספרים לך 
מסכימה עם המגיבות שמעליי.
תפיסת ההלכה היא עניין של זרם - הזרם האורתודוקסי באמת מחמיר ומקיים דרישות מחמירות יותר, שרובן...לא מגיע ישירות מתוך ההלכה.
אני התחתנתי בטקס הלכתי למהדרין, לעילא ולעילא, על פי כל כללי ההלכה - בטקס קונסרבטיבי.
טקס כזה משמר את ההכרחי מתוך ההלכה, אבל את ההכרחי, וכל השאר - נתון לשיקול דעתך, רצונך, אמונתך ודרכך.
ואת יודעת איך אני עשיתי מקווה? באמת כמו שכתוב בתורה - בטבע, במעיין טבעי נובע (או כפי שהוא נקרא בעברית - "מקווה")
לא הייתה שם בלנית שהרצתה לי על הלכות שלא קשורות לחיי, רק טוהר אמיתי שהגיע מבפנים, ולא מתוך ספר חוקים.

אני מבינה את הצורך להצדיק את המערכת, כי מערכת צודקת היא מערכת יציבה, והרבה יותר בטוח לחיות בעולם יציב
אבל בבקשה אל תיטעי ואל תטעי - זה לא בהכרח "לפי ההלכה", אלא לפי תפיסתו של הזרם האורתודוקסי.
מי שמשתייך אליו, יקבל בזרועות פתוחות את חוקיו, מי שלא - לא חייב (לפחות בעולם כמו שאני הייתי רוצה לחיות בו)

ולסיכום, מה שהתכוונתי להגיד הוא לא שאני יוצאת כנגד חוקים של זרם כזה או אחר ביהדות, וכבודם של מנהגי האורתודוקסים במקומם מונח, אבל בבקשה בדברייך, אל תתני את התחושה שזוהי האמת המוחלטת והנכונה, ועכשיו נותר לכולנו רק להתיישר לפיה. כי זה פשוט לא נכון.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

כמובן שבדבריי אני מכוונת להלכה האורתודוקסית 
בלי לפגוע באף אחד בעיני זוהי ההלכה היחידה. מובן לי שיש זרמים אחרים שיש להם מנהגים להם הם קוראים הלכה, אך זו לא הלכה בעיני.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

בלי לפגוע??????????????????? 
את לא יכולה לכתוב "בלי לפגוע", ואז לכתוב דברים פוגעניים - זה פשוט לא עובד ככה.
הלכה יש אחת - פרשנויות יש המון. הזרם האורתודוקסי משמש כרגע כהגמוניה, בארץ, זה לא מגדיר אותו כאמת מוחלטת.
המחשבה או הרצון למחוק ולהדיר אוכלוסיות שלמות, כי הן לא רואות רואות איתך עין בעין, מרתיח אותי ביותר!
חוסר הסבלנות הזו מעבר לפוגעניות שבה, היא הרסנית והיא יוצאת מגבולות השיח לגבי ממלכת האורתודוקסיה בישראל
מעניין אותי איך תרגישי אם יכפו עליך ללכת בדרך שבה את לא מאמינה, ואז עוד יבואו לחנך אותך ולהטיף לך שאת טועה
תפיסת בעלות על אלוהים היא חטא, והדרת אוכלוסיות היא עניין מהותי הרבה יותר משאלת מקוה כזה או אחר.

לכבד את השונה ממך - נראה לי שזה כתוב בתורה, לא?


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

יעלי זאת בדיוק הבעיה 
שהזרם האורתודקסי תפס בעלות על אלוהים.
הם יחליטו מהם חוקי הצניעות, איזו לימודים ילמדו בבית הספר, למי מותר להתפלל בכותל ולמי מותר להתעטף בטלית, הם יחליטו מהם הלכות הקבורה.

*הם* אלו שבכלל יחליטו מיהו יהודי!!
ואם זה לא עקום, אני לא יודעת מה כן.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

ההלכה 
היא זו שהתוותה במסורת ישראל מימים ימימה, ומה לעשות שמה ששמר עלינו אלפי שנים בגלות זו ההלכה האורתודוקסית, לא אחרות. רוב יהודי ארה"ב מתובללים ועושים זאת בחסות "ההלכה" הרפורמית, אם זו לא אירוניה אני לא יודעת מה כן.

הסבלנות והפשרנות הזאת תיצור בסופו של דבר התבוללות. חשוב יותר בעיני לשמר את העם היהודי מאשר לתת במה רשמית במדינת ישראל לדעות אחרות.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

טוב 
כרגע הבהרת באופן חד משמעי שאין שום טעם לנהל איתך כל סוג של דיון אמיתי. שיהיה לך בהצלחה.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני מבינה 
שבעיניך "דיון אמיתי" כולל הסכמה איתך או משהו כזה..חבל שאינך בוחרת להתייחס באופן ענייני לדברים שכתבתי.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

התגובה שלך מגוכחת לחלוטין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהתחשב בעובדה שהודעה אחת מעל כתבת בעצמך שאת בעד ביטול כל דעה שונה מזו שאת מחזיקה בה. 
או שאת באמת מאמינה שרק כאשר מדובר ב"שימור העם היהודי" (שזה אגב תירוץ עלוב שכל בעל דעה חשוכה נוהג לנכס לעצמו כדי להצדיק את דעותיו) מותר לבטל את דעותיהם של כל יתר האזרחים?


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

*מגוחכת


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

מה 
תירוץ עלוב בעניין של שימור העם היהודי? מה לא הגיוני בזה שאם לא נהיה רוב יהודי כאן אז מי שיהיה רוב הוא הערבים (שאנחנו יודעים כמה דמוקרטים וסובלניים הם). אז אולי לך לא אכפת, כי מדובר במצב שאולי יקרה רק בעוד הרבה שנים, אבל לי כן אכפת מזה שמדינת ישראל תישאר מדינת ישראל ולא תהפוך למדינת כל אזרחיה עם רוב פלסטיני.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

ועכשיו תקראי שוב בבקשה... 
לא לשימור העם היהודי קראתי עלוב, אלא לשימוש בו כתירוץ קבוע להבעת דעות חשוכות כמו שלך. 
את מבטלת דעות וזרמים שאינם דומים לשלך בהינף יד ואף מוכנה *לשלול* את זכותו של כל אדם ואזרח להביע דעות המנוגדות להלכה/זרם אורתודוקסי מחשש להתבוללות, אבל נעלבת כאשר אומרים לך שלא ניתן לנהל איתך דיון אמיתי- ומבקשת להתייחס לדברייך באופן ענייני ולא לבטל את דעתך רק משום שאינה תואמת לזו של כותבת ההודעה.

מעבר לכך- אין לי עניין לדון איתך בנושאי רבנות, דת והלכה. מרגע שהצהרת שאת בעלת דעות אנטי דמוקרטיות קיצוניות, ברור לי שאין לנו שום בסיס לדון בו. אני מוכנה לקבל הרבה דעות שונות משלי- אבל שלילת הדמוקרטיה היא קו אדום שלא אחצה


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

בואי לא נחליט 
מי יותר דמוקרטי או פחות דמוקרטי ממך. לא כל מי שלא מסכים איתך הוא אוטומטית בור, חשוך, אנטי דמוקרטי, אנטי ציוני וכו'. אני מבינה שזה *נורא נוח לחשוב כמה שאני דמורקטית וכמה שאחרים חשוכים*...מה בדיוק שולל את הדמוקרטיה במה שאני אומרת? מדינת ישראל היא מדינה דמוקרטית שבה הדרך היחידה להתחתן היא הדרך האורתודוקסית, האם זה אומר שמדינת ישראל היא לא דמוקרטית? ואם כן מה את עושה פה אם את כל כך דמוקרטית בעצמך?

לא אני החלטתי שזרמים אחרים לא לגיטימיים אלא ההלכה, סליחה באמת שאני נצמדת להלכה ולא לדברים שאינני מאמינה בהם. כל אחד יכול להביע איזו דעה שהוא רוצה, מי קבע שאני צריכה להסכים עם הדעות האלה? האמת המרה שאם כולנו היינו רפורמים\קונסרבטיבים וכו' היינו נמחקים תוך כמה דורות כמו שכבר קורה ויקרה בארה"ב.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

האמת היא שאת קבעת שאת לא דמוקרטית 
באמצעות המשפט הבא:
"חשוב יותר בעיני לשמר את העם היהודי מאשר לתת במה רשמית במדינת ישראל לדעות אחרות."

(כל ההגדרות האחרות שציינת כאן- בור, חשוך, אנטי ציוני אינן הגדרות שלי ולא העליתי אותן)

את נשמעת כמו בחורה מספיק נבונה ולכן בואי נגיד, שאם את קוראת את המשפט שאת במו ידייך הקלדת ולא מבינה מה לא דמוקרטי בו, אז אני מרימה ידיים ומסיימת את הדיון כאן.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני אישית לא חושבת שהמשפט סותר את קיומה של 
מדינת ישראל כמדינה יהודית ודמוקרטית. מדינת ישראל חייבת להיות יהודית כדי להיות דמוקרטית. אם תהיה פה התבוללות המדינה תפסק בסופו של דבר להיות יהודית וכך ייסתם הגולל גם על היותה דמוקטית.


----------



## lanit (26/7/13)

זה לא קשור ללעבור ברבנות 
אם האמא יהודיה, הילד ירשם כיהודי, גם אם ההורים התחתנו בטקס הודי או פאגני או לא התחתנו בכלל. וגם אם הילד לא ירשם כיהודי, יש פער בין לא להצהיר על דתו לבין שיפעל כנגד העם היהודי.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

דיון אמיתי 
דיון אמיתי הוא כזה שיש בו הסכמה בסיסית על איזשהי הנחת עבודה
ברגע שהבנו שאת מעדיפה מדינה יהודית אורתודוקסית על פני ערכים של שוויון - פשוט אי אפשר להמשיך לדבר
לא כי אין הסכמה איתך, אלא משום שאין בסיס עקרוני לדיון.

ואני חייבת לומר לך באופן אישי, שאם הייתי בדיכאון ממצב המדינה לפני שעה, הצלחת להעמיק אותו ברגע
שנאת חינם, בעלות על אמת אחת ויצירת גטו יהודי בשנית - הם הדרך המהירה ביותר לפירוק והפרדות חברתית
אני יותר ויותר לא מוצאת פה מקום, והתבטאויות כאלו מוציאות עוד יותר מחוץ להגדרה של מיהו ישראלי (יהודי אורתודוקסי ציוני... וכן הלאה)
זה לא פורום פוליטיקה או דת, ולכן אני לא מוצאת טעם בדיון על עקרונותיה של מדינת ישראל
אבל בכל פעם שאני שומעת מישהו אומר שיש רק זרם דתי אחד/דת אחת/גזע עליון אחד וכו, אני מבינה שלו ולי אין בסיס משותף לשיחה או להסכמה כלשהי
ולכן, גם אני, לא אמשיך את הדיון הזה

ואני באמת מקווה שיום אחד תוכלי לראות את השונה ממך, להבין שהוא לא מאיים עלייך או על הזהות שלך ואין שום סיבה למחוק אותו

ושום מילה על השטויות שכתבת לגבי היהודים בארה"ב, שם הזרם ההמרכזי והיחיד ששומר על יהודתם הוא הזרם הרפורמי - אז קצת כבוד בבקשה!


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

את רצינית? 
את יודעת כמה נישואי תערובת בין יהודים לנוצרים יש בחסות הרפורמים? הם ממש לא מונעים את זה ולהיפך מעודדים את זה! זה נקרא לשמור על יהדותם?

באמת צר לי שאת בדיכאון.
לאחרונה חילונים אוהבים להשתמש במילה שנאת חינם מבלי להבין בכלל את משמעותה. אני לא שונאת אף אחד. אני כן חושבת שהכרה בזרמים שאינם אורתודוקסים תסכן את קיומה של מדינת ישראל בטווח הרחוק. בסופו של דבר מי שמתחתן לא דרך הרבנות יקשה על ילדיו להוכיח את יהדותם וכך הלאה, ומה נעשה בעוד 2-3 דורות? לערבים אין בעיה, הם מתרבים במהירות ואין להם עניין כזה שיסכן אותם.

אין לי בעיה לראות את השונה ממני, אני לא חושבת לרגע שהוא מאיים עליי או כל דבר אחר (אם כבר אני מרחמת עליו) אבל יש הבדל בין זה לבין מתן לגיטימציה משפטית לדבר שבסופו של דבר יביא לכלותינו כמדינה יהודית. זה הדבר שהכי מטריד אותי. אני חושבת שצריך להבין שאנחנו לא בשוויץ וקיומנו כמדינה יהודית תלוי ברוב יהודי וכל אלו שמתחתנים לא דרך הרבנות בסופו של דבר לאט לאט יביאו למצב של מדינת כל אזרחיה וזה מה שרוה היהודים בארץ לא רוצים.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

חצית את הגבול 
חצית את הגבול בין דיון לגיטימי לבין גזענות ופוגענות
אני לא מוכנה לדבר עם מי שמוחק אותי בהתחלה ואז מדבר בגזענות או בעלבונות
הדהירה למדינה שמקבלת לתוכה אחוז קטן מאוד ומדירה ומוחקת את השאר בעיני לא תציל, כי אם תחרב את החלום הציוני כליל
ואגב - אי מבינה טוב מאוד מה זו שנאת חינם, לא את תקבעי את גבולות השיח שלתוכו אני יכולה להכנס, ושוב, אין לך בעלות על מונחים דתיים כביכול
מחיקה היא שנאה, הדרה היא שנאה, וגזענות היא שנאה. אם היא לחינם או שלא, אני לא מכירה אותך מספיק טוב כדי לדעת.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

יש לי הרגשה שאת מחפשת להיפגע 
במקום להתמודד עם שאלות שאין לך תשובה אליהן. אני לא יודעת למה את כל כך להוטה לחשוב למה אני שונאת או מדירה אותך. הייתי רוצה שתעני לי ותגידי לי איך בדיוק נתמודד בעוד 100 שנה כאשר לפי הדרך שלך אין שום אפשרות שנהיה רוב יהודי עם מיליוני ערבים? אשמח לתשובה.

ניסיתי לדבר בצורה הכי עדינה שאני יכולה יחד עם ביטוי עצמי, שהרי את דעתי אני צריכה לבטא (זה שהיא לא מוצאת חן בעיניך זה משהו אחר). לא כל דעה שאת לא מסכימה איתה היא גזענית ופוגענית.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

הרגשתך לא נכונה 
אני לא מחפשת ולא בוחרת - קחי בבקשה אחריות על הפוגענות שבמילותייך - את היא הפוגעת, אני לא בוחרת ולא מחפשת להפגע.
האופן שבו דיברת על ערבים, כאילו הם מוקצים או שווים פחות ממך, לצד האמירה לפיה את מרחמת עליי - חצו במחינתי את הגבול. 
אם את חושבת שאין לי תשובות לשאלות, זו הבעיה שלך בלבד, לא שלי. יש לי תשובות דווקא, אבל אני מוכנה לדבר עליהם רק אם מי ששומר על כבוד השיחה
בנוסף לכך שהפורום הזה הוא לא המקום לשיחות פוליטיקה. לדידי את טועה ומטעה - להכריח אנשים ללכת בדרך אחת שבה הם לא מאמינים הוא לא הפיתרון למדינה יהודית
הפיתרון הוא הסכמי שטחים, גבולות ברורים, סיום של כיבוש והלך רוח של סבלנות כלפי השונה. עד כאן פוליטיקה, מעבר לזה לא ארחיב.
למה? לא כי אין לי תשובות (למרות שבטח נוח לך לחשוב ככה - כפי שאת רוצה לכפות עליי חופה, כך את כופה עליי גם דעות או מחשבות), אני לא ארחיב כי זה לא הדיון כרגע. הדיון הוא שאת משפילה במילותיך (וקחי בבבקשה אחריות על כך) ואת מקטינה מבזה ומגזענת את האחר. את זה אני לא מוכנה לקבל. דיונים פוליטיים (בפלטפורמה אחרת) אשמח לעשות איתך כל עוד תקפידי לשמור על כבודי. עלבונות לא יתקבלו. והם לא מתקבלים גם עכשיו. את יכולה להמשיך לתת לזה פרשנות שנוח לך. אני סיימתי. שלום.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני לא מסכימה איתך 
אני לא חושבת שערבים הם מוקצים או שווים פחות ממני. יש להם תרבות מאוד מעניינת וכל בני האדם שווים. אבל את רואה מה שהם עושים בכל מדינות ערב? לזה אפשר לקרוא דמוקרטיה? אם הם יהיו רוב פה - תהיי בטוחה שזה יגיע גם אלינו. יש ביטוי "לא משנאת המן אם כי מאהבת מרדכי" - אני לא שונאת את הערבים כמו שאני גם לא שונאת אנשים לא יהודים אחרים, אבל אני לא מתביישת לומר שאני אוהבת יהודים יותר. 

כן אני מרחמת על מי שלא מבין שאנחנו במלחמה. אם מישהו רוצה לרחם עליי אין לי שום בעיה עם זה אני מבטיחה לא להיעלב.
שוב זה נראה שאת מתחמקת מלענות למשהו בסיסי ששאלתי אותך. לא קיללתי אף אחד, לא השתמשתי בשפה בוטה או מבזה - אמרתי שעם כל הכבוד אינני מקבלת את זה שתהיה פה רבנות אחרת חוץ מאורתודוקסית (לא שזה תלוי בי...) וגם פירוטי את הסיבות לכך. אם למישהי יש פתרון כיצד נישאר מדינה יהודית אם כל אחד יתחתן לפי ראות עיניו בבקשה אשמח לשמוע.

הבעת דעה שהיא שונה ממך מהותית אולי זה דבר שלא מוצא חן בעיניך, אבל עם כל ההבנה זה משהו שצריך להתמודד איתו במשך כל החיים. החיים שלי מלאים באנשים שלא מסכימים עם דעותיי באופן מהותי וההיפך ואף אחד לא חושב שהאחר מקטין או מזלזל בו. הדעות שונות, זה הכל.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

מעניין 
מעניין שהטענות שלך נגדי הם על כך שאני לא מקבלת דעה שונה
ואילו את לא מוכנה לקבל שדברייך פוגעניים, כלומר לא מוכנה לקבל שלמישהי אחרת יש הגדרות שונות ממך לפוגענות.
את רוצה שיתנו מקום לדעתך? תתחילי בכך שתביני שיש מקום לדעתה של האחרת או להגדרות ולגבולות שלה. נאה דורש נאה מקיים
ועל אותו משקל - את לא יכולה לבקש ממני לקבל את דעתך, כשדעתך היא להדיר אותי מהמרחב הציבורי - שהרי החתונה שלי, לדעתך, לא מספיק טובה או לא מספיק יהודית ואין לה מקום. 
את היית מסכימה לדיון שמדיר אותך?


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אין 
לי דרך להגיע את דעותיי ולנהל דיון (איתך) מבלי שזה ייחשב כהדרה מבחינתך. אני לא קיללתי אף אחת, רק אמרתי את דעותיי כפי שהן מתבטאות בהלכה האורתודוקסית. הייתי שמחה לדעת איך בדיוק הדיון בנינו אמור להיראות בדרך שבה אני אוכל לשמור את דעותיי לגבי ההלכה האורתודוקסית? כי לא נראה לי שיש דרך כזאת. אני מרגישה שאתן מתמקדות בלהגיד לי כמה אני פוגעת בכן כשאני רק מביעה את דעת ההלכה האורתודוקסית בעניין במקום לומר בצורה עניינית איך נשמור על רוב יהודי אם כל אחד יתחתן איך שהוא רוצה ועם מי שהוא רוצה.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (25/7/13)

דמוקרטיה ודת 
מצטערת לפוצץ לך את הבועה שבה את חיה אבל גם את לא חיה במדינה דמוקרטית . כל עוד אין הפרדה בין דת למדינה הדמוקרטיה פה היא רק לתצוגה. 
מדינה דמוקרטית אמיתית לא תתן לממסד דתי להחליט בנושאים אישים כמו נישואין ועוד בגלל שזה "משמר את היהודים (בולשיט אבל לא נורא)
אז את כמו הערבים שאת כל כך מפחדת מהם לא נותנת לאף אחד אופציה אחרת.
הבעיה העיקרית שבזה שהמדינה (וחלק מהאנשים) מכריחה אדם להתחתן בטקס מסוים שהוא היחיד שיהיה חוקי רק דוחפת את אנשיה החוצה. אנשים כמוני חילונים שכן מכבדים את המסורת יעלמו מכאן.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני 
לא רואה את החילונים בורחים על נפשם מהמדינה. סבבה את מכבדת את המסורת אבל חבל שאת לא מבינה מתמטיקה פשוטה. מי שיהיה פה הרוב הוא ישלוט - אם אנחנו נהיה הרוב אנחנו נשלוט. אם לא אלה יהיו הערבים ואנחנו יודעים כמה דמוקרטים הם. אני אשמח לדעת מה לא הגיוני במה שאמרתי לגבי שימור היהדות, מה בולשיט בזה? כשנהיה מיעוט והערבים יכפו פה את השריעה כמו שקורה בחמאס, אירן וכו' גם אז תחשבי שזה בולשיט? זה שזה לא קורה כרגע זה לא אומר שזה לא יקרה. וואו נורא בוגר לומר על משהו שהוא בולשיט ולא להסביר את עצמך, העיקר שאמרת בולישט ואת מרגישה סבבה עם עצמך.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (25/7/13)

בולשיט על שום מה 
בולשיט שמכיוון שאם את חושבת שהסיבה שאנשים מתחתנים ע"פ האורטודקסים זה בגלל שהם רוצים לשמר אז לא. אני למשל לצערי הרב הולכת להכניס רב לחופה שלי אך ורק בגלל ההורים הסמי דתים שלי ולא משום סיבה אחרת (יש עוד סיכוי שאני לא אעשה כך)

בולשיט מכיוון שמבחינה דמוגרפית לא משנה כמה חתונות תעשי עדין בעוד מספר שנים את לא תהיי רוב פה כי יש גם דמוגרפיה של ירידה והיא גדולה מאוד בארץ של אנשים כמוני וכמו הרבה מחברים שכל שני וחמישי עוזבים את הארץ כי כבר אי אפשר לחיות פה.

בולשיט כי שימור היהדות לא נשמר בגלל איזשהו זרם אלא בגלל אנשים שרוצים לשמר אותו. הבעיה של האורתודוקסים שכרגע שולטים ברבנות היא שהם לא מוכנים לקבל שום דבר. עוד בעיה ברבנות שאפילו חרדים לא מקבלים אותה ובניגוד לזמנים עברו שהיה רב לקהילה כיום הדבר הזה נעלם כי אפילו לא מתיחסים לרבנות הראשית. ראי למשל בנושאי כשרות. כל זרם אצל החרדים מאמץ לו כשרות משלו ולא סומך על הכשרות הרבנית שאמרו להיות הסמכות העליונה כביכול.

ולענין השריעה כנראה שקוראן או איזשהו ספר על האיסלם לא קראת בחייך. הערבים ע"פ הקוראן רוצים אכן להשתלט על העולם אבל עדין לפי הקוראן היהודים יקבלו אוטונומיה משלהם לעומת שאר העולם (נשמע לך מוזר אבל הם בניגוד אלינו מאוד מכבדים אותנו). מה שאת רואה במקומות אחרים באיסלם זה הקצוניות כמו אצלנו שכל רב מרשה לעצמו להמציא חוקים חדשים לראות עיניו והעיקר להיראות יותר מחמיר מחבריו ולא חביבתי זו אינה ההלכה.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

... 
יש כאלה שמתחתנים ע"פ דת משה וישראל כי הם רוצים לשמר. לא דיברתי על רצון כזה או אחר, דיברתי הלכה למעשה שאם זוג מתחתן בצורה אורתודוקסית הוא משמר את הדת כך שילדיו יוכלו להתחתן בדרך זו וכך לא תהיה התבוללות. 

עניתי פה שידוע לי שיש ירידה והתבוללות בכל מקרה אבל מדינה חפצת חיים לא תרצה לעודד את זה ע"י נישואים אזרחיים שיגבירו בכל מקרה את ההתבוללות והפיכתינו ל-2 עמים.

מה לעשות שאם נקבל זרמים אחרים ונישואים אזרחיים ההתבוללות תגדל? דרך אגב יש היום רבני קהילות למרות שהתפקיד שלהם שונה ממה שהיה בעבר עדיין יש דמיון לעבר. דרך אגב יש בעיות מסויימות בכשרות של הרבנות אבל לא ניכנס לזה.

אני בהחלט רואה כמה הערבים מכבדים אותנו יותר מ-1000 רצחי האינתיפדה האחרונה גם רואים את זה היטב. נכון שהיסטורית המצב שלנו היה יותר טוב בארצות ערב, אבל היום אחרי הקמת מדינת ישראל הם שונאים אותנו. את באמת מאמינה שאם הם יהיו הרוב הם יקבלו אותנו בשמחה ובששון וייתנו לנו לחיות בדרך דמוקרטית? הנה המצב שהיה ליהודי ארצות ערב בזמנו:

ההסדר בין המדינה המוסלמית ובין העדות הלא-מוסלמיות המאמינות בדת מונותאיסטית המבוססת על התגלות הוסדר על פי חוזה שנקרא ד'ימה. היהודים נחשבו אנשי הספר (אהל אלכתאב) וכתוצאה מכך הוגדרו כאנשי חסות (אהל א-ד'ימה) והיו זכאים להגנה של השלטונות המוסלמים. הדימים זכו לביטחון אישי ולזכות לקיים את אמונתם בתמורה להכרה בעליונות האסלאם, בתשלום מס גולגולת מיוחד (שנקרא ה"ג'זיה") ששילמו ובכפוף למיגבלות שהוטלו עליהם. בין המגבלות נמנו הגבלות שהתייחסו לבגדים שמותר לדימים ללבוש, לבהמות עליהן הדימים יכולים לרכוב, איסור נשיאת נשק ואיסור בניית מקומות פולחן חדשים. המגבלות נשאו אופי חברתי וסמלי יותר מאשר מוחשי ומעשי, כאשר המגבלות הכלכליות הן אלה אשר היו ממשיות יותר - נוסף על מס הג'זיה, היו מיסים נוספים כמו מסי מעבר ומכסים, וכן חוקי ירושה שקבעו שמומר לאסלאם לא יכול להוריש לקרוביו הד'ימים. בעיתות של התאסלמות בכפיה, גם אם זמנית, מגבלה זו הסבה סבל רב ליהודים.

וגם:
הפרהוד (בערבית: الفرهود) הוא שמן של פרעות שנערכו באוכלוסייה היהודית בבגדאד, עיר הבירה של עיראק, בחג השבועות ו' בסיוון-ז' בסיוון תש"א, 1-2 ביוני 1941. במסגרת הפרעות נרצחו 179 יהודים, 2,118 נפצעו, 242 ילדים היו ליתומים ורכוש רב נבזז. מספר בני האדם שרכושם נבזז הגיע לכ- 50,000 בני אדם[1]. הנרצחים נקברו בקבר אחים בבגדאד.
האירועים שימשו כגורם מאיץ לצמיחתה של המחתרת הציונית בעיראק ולתהליך שבסופו של דבר הביא לעליית יהודי עיראק לארץ ישראל במבצע עזרא ונחמיה.

אני לא יודעת על איזה רב את מדברת שממציא חוקים חדשים כדי להיראות מחמיר, אולי זו דרכם יותר של רבני אשכנז אבל בטח לא של רבני ספרד שניסו להקל כמה שיותר על הציבור. הרב עובדיה יוסף התיר למלעלה מ-1000 עגונות אחרי מלחמת יום כיפור.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/7/13)

עכשיו את מעתיקה פסקאות שלמות מויקיפדיה 
כאילו מדובר בידע שלך.
נו, באמת.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לא אמרתי שמדובר בידע שלי 
באמת העתקתי את זה, לא חשבתי שזה כ"כ עקרוני. הייתי גם יכולה להעתיק מבריטניקה. מה לעשות שאני לא יכולה לתאר ב-100% אירועים היסוטרים, כמו כל אחד אחר אגב.

זה לא הופך את העובדות ההיסטוריות לפחות קיימות.. אם הייתי כותבת ישר שזה הועתק מויקיפדיה גם היה לך מה לומר?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (25/7/13)

אז זה עקרוני 
תפרידי בין השנאה של הערבים לציונים -ישראלים לבין היחס של המוסלמים ליהודים.
וכן יש רבנים שמחמירים את יכולה לראות את זה בכל מקום
לגבי הרב עובדיה אני משערת שהוא התיר עגונות לאחר שבעליהן נעלמו לאחר המלחמה ולא נמצאו אבל את יכולה כבר עכשיו לקרוא על בחורה שנשואה ובעלה צמח כבר 6.5 שנים (שמתי קישור למעלה) שלא מתירים אותה ומאפשרים לה חיים נורמלים רק בגלל שאין רב מספיק אמיץ להתיר אותה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/7/13)

אם את לא באמת יודעת את העובדות, 
אז אל תעמידי פנים שאת יודעת אותן. להחליט מה את רוצה שיהיה נכון ואז ללכת לברור את פיסות המידע שתומכות בטענה שלך (ועוד ממקור מהימן כמו וויקפדיה) מתוך סיפור שלם שאת לא יודעת אותו, זו דמגוגיה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

אבל מי זה אנחנו? 
יצא לך להתקל בהרבה מקרי התבוללות בין ישראלים לערבים? ואני בכוונה כותבת ישראלים ולא יהודים. זו מדינת ישראל ואכן, צריך שהרוב פה יהיה של ישראלים שרואים עצמם כאזרחי מדינת ישראל ונכונים לציית לחוקי המדינה.
גם אני חוששת מהעמים הערבים סביבנו, אני לא חיה על הירח, אבל למה נראה לך שרק למדינה בעלת רוב יהודי יש לגיטימציה לחיות כאן? ואם המדינה היא בעלת רוב ישראלי על כל גווניו? 

כפי שאני רואה את זה- ככל שהכפיה החרדית תגבר, החוזק הישראלי ידעך. החיים כאן קשים ממילא לחילוני הממוצע. הכפיה הדתית מתחזקת, הנטל נופל עלינו והמפלגות החרדיות מסרבות בכל תוקף לאשר שינויים במצב (אני תוהה אם זה לא מפריע לך בהתחשב בהצהרה שלך על כך ששירתת בצבא). 
למה את חושבת שמדינה שמאפשרת כפיה כזו וחמורה יותר ומחלישה בכך חלק לא קטן מהאוכלוסיה שלה, תתחזק דווקא מול אויביה?


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

ברור 
שכל נושא הנישואים לפי ההלכה צריך להיות בנועם כמו בצהר (למרות שיש לי הסתגוייות מסויימות מהארגון הם עושים עבודה חשובה).
התבוללות לא בהכרח תהיה בין יהודים לערבים. זה באמת נדיר (למרות שלצערי זה קורה היום יותר ויותר) אבל התבוללות יכולה להיות בין יהודי\ה לרוסי\ה למשל שעלה ארצה מכח חוק השבות (לפני שמישהו יגיד משהו אין לי שום בעיה איתם אני ממוצא רוסי בעצמי עליתי ממוסקבה). עובדתית פשוט יש בניהם הרבה לא יהודים.

המדינה הזאת הוקמה למען העם היהודי. מה זה בכלל העם הישראלי? מיעוט ישראלי ורוב ערבי שבז לישראליות? את מבינה שאם תהיה פה מדינה עם רוב ערבי אין שום סיכוי שהיא תזדהה עם הערכים שחשובים לנו כמו דמוקרטיה וכו'? רוב הסיכויים שנחיה בחמאסטן 2. 

גם אם אנשים מתחתנים אזרחית, רוב הסיכויים שהנכדים שלהם לא יוכלו להתחתן דרך הרבנות, כי הם לא יוכלו להוכיח את יהדותם ומכאן הדרך לשני עמים, ישראלי ויהודי קצרה. 
אין ספק שיש צורך בשינוי עמוק בחברה החרדית.

כל עוד יש רוב יהודי נצליח איכשהו לעמוד מול האויבים. ברגע שלא יהיה רוב יהודי גם לא תהיה דמוקרטיה פה. הרוב היהודי הוא המפתח לחוזק, ונכון שיש כפייה כלשהי שאין נישואים אזרחיים, אבל לנוכח האתגרים שניצבים בפנינו, אין ברירה אחרת.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

אוקיי 
ואם יהודים ורוסים שאינם מוכרים ע"י הרבנות כיהודים (אבל רואים עצמם כאזרחי ישראל, משרתים בצבא משלמים מיסים ושומרי חוק) יתחתנו בנישואים אזרחיים? ולהם יוולדו ילדים שכן או לא יוכרו ע"י הרבנות כיהודים? והם גם יתחתנו בנישואים אזרחיים עם מי שמוכרים או שאינם מוכרים ע"י הרבנות כיהודים?
בינתיים בכל האופציות האלו- מדובר בישראלים, החיים במדינת ישראל. 
מדוע קיומם של אלה יגרום לדעתך להפרדה של שני עמים, ישראלי ויהודי? מדוע ישראלי לא יכול להיות זה שרואה עצמו כישראלי (גם אם הוא ערבי, אגב, שכן מעוניין לקבל עליו את החוק והמרות של מדינת ישראל, וקיימים ערבים כאלו. אבל אני מניחה שבנושא הזה דעתינו חלוקות וזה בסדר), כחלק ממדינת ישראל, בעל אותן זכויות וחובות הקבועות בחוק כמו כל אזרח ישראלי אחר?

אני חושבת שהמקום בו אנחנו חלוקות ביותר הוא בתפיסת היהדות ככן או לא חיונית באופן מוחלט לקיומה של מדינת ישראל. אני חושבת שליהדות יש מקום כאן בדיוק כמו לכל דת אחרת בה מחזיק כל אזרח במדינה. את לא יכולה להכחיש את העובדה שקיימים במדינת ישראל כרגע אנשים שמוגדרים כאזרחים למרות שאינם משתייכים לדת היהודית. את פשוט מנסה לעשות לאותם אזרחים דה-לגיטימציה ולהבריח אותם מכאן בשלילת קולם וזכויותיהם. אני רואה בהם כחלק מרכזי מכוחה של מדינת ישראל להמשיך ולהתקיים גם בעתיד


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

... 
אני דווקא כן חושבת שיש ערבים שמוכנים לקבל עליהם את מדינת ישראל כיהודית ודמוקרטית, לא יודעת למה את חושבת שדעותינו חלוקות בעניין. אם כי חבל שזהו המיעוט.

אני בהחלט חושבת שצריכה להיות אופציה לנישואים אזרחים למי שאינו יהודי לפי ההלכה, במידה והוא לא רוצה להינשא לפי נישואים דתיים עפ"י דתו. אם אינם יהודים הרי שילדיהם לא יוכלו להיות מוכרים כיהודים אלא אם ייתגיירו.

אני בהחלט חושבת שחשוב וצריכים להיות פה ערבים. אני ממש לא כהניסטית ובעד טרנספר וכו'. אני פשוט חושבת שחיוני שנהיה כאן רוב יהודי עם אהבה והכלה לאלה שאינם יהודים. לא יודעת איך החלטת מה דעותיי נגד אלה שלא יהודים שהרי בכלל לא דיברנו על זה.

גם אני רואה בהם כחלק מרכזי מכוחה של מדינת ישראל להמשיך ולהתקיים גם בעתיד


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

חשוב שיהיו פה ערבים?!?!!?!??!?!?! 
מי את??? מי את שתחליטי אם יהיו פה או לא יהיו פה פלסטינאים שזוהי אדמתם?!?!!? 
את לא תקבעי לא לי איך להתחתן ולא לפלסטינאי איפה לגור

ולגבי ההפחדות שלך על גורלם הנוראי של היהודים בגלל חילוניות כמונו, קבלי עובדה שפשוט עפה מעלייך - 
האיום היחידי למדינת ישראל כמדינה יהודית הוא השאיפה של היהדות המשיחית ושל מפלגת השלטון שלנו למדינה דו לאומית
אנחנו היום, בזכות המתנחלים והימין ובזכות מפלגות השמאל בעבר, בדרך הכי מהירה למדינה דו לאומית ואז, אולי, לסיום המדינה היהודית כפי שהייתה עד היום
הדבר היחיד, היחיד!!! שיימנע את הקריסה עליה את מדברת היא חילופי שטחים, סיום הכיבוש והגדרה מחדש של גבולות ישראל ושל גבולות פלסטין.
עד אז - גם אם תכריחי אותי לשים תפילין כל בוקר, אין שום סיכוי שהמדינה היהודית תנצל כי כולנו נתחתן לפי ההגמוניה האותודוקסית

אני מציעה לך לבחון את העובדות מחדש - את מדברת בצורה דמגוגית, ובעיקר בעיקר לא נכונה. פשוט לא נכונה.
פספסת לגמרי את הקשר בין האיום על ציביון המדינה היהודית ובין הסיבות האמיתיות לכך
ממליצה לך לעשות שיעורי בית


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

תגידי הכל בסדר? 
את קוראת לפני שאת כותבת???

הבחורה טענה שאני לא רוצה ערבים בארץ, בלי שהזכרתי את נושא הערבים - ואני עניתי לה כי היא עלתה את הנושא שהדעות הקדומות שלה עליי לא נכונות וחשוב לי שבם יגורו פה ואני מבינה שהם חיים פה דורות (על הקביעה שזוהי אדמתם אני לא מסכימה אבל ניחא..

ממליצה לך להרכיב משקפיים.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

תודה על ההמלצה 
בתורי אמליץ לך לקרוא את ההודעות שלך - חוץ מהתנשאות, גזענות ושנאה לא קראתי שם כלום.


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

את שוכחת משהו אחד 
שנקרא בחירה חופשית.

הכל טוב ויפה שאת חושבת מה שאת חושבת, אבל את לא יכולה *לכפות* את רצונותיך ודעותיך על שאר האזרחים במדינת ישראל.

זכותו של כל אחד לשמור או לא לשמור על יהדותו (אם ככה את רואה את זה אז שיהיה לך בכיף).


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אין שום בעיה 
כל מי שלא מעוניין להתחתן לפי הרבנות מוזמן לעשות את זה בחו"ל דבר שהמדינה בהחלט מאפשרת. את מצפה שמדינה שנוסדה למען היהודים ואין בה הפרדה בין דת למדינה וגם לא תהיה תיתן את האפשרות להתבולל, את מבינה כמה אירוני זה נשמע?


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

את מבינה כמה נבערת את נשמעת? 
את מבינה שהיהודים שהקימו את המדינה הזאת רחוקים מאוווווד מלהיות אורטודוכסים?

את מבינה שיהודים אורטודוכסים לא נלחמו באף מלחמה ולא עשו דבר על מנת לשמור על קיום המדינה הזאת?

את מבינה שיהודים אורטודוכסים הם לא מי שיחליטו מי יהודי ומי לא?

את מבינה שאת סבתא שלי בגרמניה ואת סבתא שלי במרוקו לא שלחו לעשות בירור יהדות כשהם התחתנו עם רב לפני 60 ו-70 שנה?

את מבינה שזה אבסורד להכריח אנשים (שהם לא *את*) להתחתן לפי איך ש*את* חושבת שצריך?

את מבינה שזה אבסורד שאם היית במדינה אחרת והיו מכריחים אותך להתחתן בפני כומר או אימאם או בודהה היית מתנגדת ואומרת שזה מנוגד לדעותיך?

אז זהו.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

אני חוששת שהיא לא מבינה


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני מבינה 
אין ספק שיש בעיות בחברה האורתודוקסית ולא נכנסתי לזה כי לא על זה מהות הדיון.

יחד עם זאת אני מבינה שמה ששמר על העם היהודי אלפי שנים זו ההלכה האורתודוקסית, וכנראה בלעדיה לא היית יכולה להיות פה ולכתוב את דברייך. ואני מבינה שכשיש מלחמה שזה המצב בו אנחנו נמצאים יש סדרי עדיפויות כמו בכל דבר בחיים. וכן אני מעדיפה שנישאר בארץ הזאת ונהיה רוב יהודי מאשר שבעוד 100 שנה נהיה מיעוט והערבים יטבחו בנו.


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

לא נכון 
בפירוש לא נכון.

מה ששמר על היהדות בגולה אלפי שנים זו מסורת יהודית.
לא הלכה אורטודוכסית. וזה הבדל גדול מאוד- שאני לא אפרט בעניינו כרגע. הרוב הגדול של הסבים שלנו לא קיים את כל המצוות בדקדוק פסיכי. הם עשו כפי יכולתם.

יהדות אורטדוכסית הייתה תמיד, אך הייתה חלק קטן מהעם היהודי. והם גם בכלל לא היו ציונים וגם היום הם לא ציונים.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

זה עובדתית לא נכון 
לכי 200 שנה אחורה וכל אבותינו היו אנשים דתיים שקיימו את ההלכה בצורתה האורתודוקסית. למשל - נשים התלבשו בצניעות ושמרו טהרת המשפחה. למשל - גברים למדו בישיבות ושמו תפילין. זו הלכה זו אינה מסורת. בעבר המסורת היהודית וההלכה היו היינו הך. את לא תראי לפני 200 שנה יהודי "מסורתי" כולם היו דומים לחרדים היום (אם כי באמת פחות קיצונים, בכל מיני סיבות, וזה עניין אחר).

דרך אגב 100% מהיהודים לפני 200-150 שנה לא היו ציונים לא כי הם לא רצו להיות ציונים, אלא כי הציונות היא מושג חדש בן מעט יותר מ-100 שנה.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (25/7/13)

הם כולם היו נראים כמו החרדים כי ככה התלבשו 
בגולה.
כולם התלבשו ככה אז למה להם להתלבש אחרת
אבל מה לעשות העולם מתקדם וגם הארץ היא לא מו הגולה (חם פה למשל)

מבטיחה לך שאבות אבותיו של הרב עובדיה לא התלבשו כמו שמתלבשים היום דרעי וחבריו לש"ס 
הלבוש שלהם מתאים לזרם הליטאי החסידי שבעבר קיבל חזקה גם על הספרדים
צאי תלמדי ותביני שכל הבולשיט הזה של שמירה על המסורת רק דרך היהדות האורתודוקסית הוא בבל"ט אחד גדול.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לא 
מדובר היה על הלבוש. באמת בעבר התלבשו שונה בעדות המזרח מאשר איך שהם מתלבשים פה.

מה לעשות שהדת היא לא רק הלבוש.

אם את כל כך צודקת תני מקור לרב או כל אדם לפני יותר מ-150 שנה ששמר על המסורת לא דרך ההלכה האורתודוקסית. אני מבטיחה לך שלא תמצאי כי לא היה דבר כזה אז. היום יש מושג כמו מסורתי, דתי לאומי, חרדי, חילוני וכו'. פעם לא היה דבר כזה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

מוזמנים להתחתן בחו"ל? איזה יופי! 
מעניין... האם אני ובן זוגי מוזמנים גם לדלג על תשלום מסים שונים ומשונים למדינה? אולי אנחנו מוזמנים לוותר על שירות בצבא או שירות מילואים אם נרצה? אולי תזמיני אותנו לוותר על שמירת החוק? אה, אי אפשר? טוב... מזל שלא דיגלנו וביצענו כל שלב ושלב כמו האזרחים הטובים שאנחנו

אז למה, אולי את תרצי לחלוק איתך את דעתך בנושא, המדינה לא מאפשרת לי ולבן זוגי, שנינו לחלוטין נטולי קשר וזיקה לזרם האורתודוקסי, להיות מוכרים כנשואים גם כאשר החלטנו להתחתן על פי אמונתנו ורגשותינו- באמצעות רב רפורמי בטקס יהודי כשר? 
מדוע נאלצנו "לברוח" לקפריסין ו"לקמבן" טקס נישואין לא רלוונטי לשנינו, רק בשביל להיות מוכרים במדינה בה אנחנו אזרחים- כנשואים על פי חוק?

אין דבר כזה- כל מי שלא מעוניין להתחתן על פי הרבנות מוזמן להתחתן בחו"ל. חתונה במדינה בה אתה חי זו זכות בסיסית שזכאי לה כל אזרח. את לא יכולה לשלוח אזרחים להנשא מחוץ למדינה ולפתור בכך את העניין כ"נון אישו". המדינה אמנם מכירה בנישואין אזרחיים בחו"ל תחת הגבלות מסוימות, וכרגע זה כנראה עדיף על כלום, אבל זה ממש לא פתרון לגיטימי לבעיה הקיימת. כרגע זה דומה בעיקר להנחת פלסטר על שבר. לא עובד, לא תקין ולא יחזיק לאורך זמן


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני לא מסכימה איתך 
אבל זה כנראה חסר טעם לנהל דיון עם אדם שלא מבין את החשיבות של ישראל כמדינה יהודית אורתודוקסית ואת ההלכה. מעניין מה תגידו כשנהיה בגלל הרצונות האלה מיעוט פה ובמקרה הטוב נחיה בגטאות ובמקרה הרע נירצח.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

זה אכן חסר טעם 
לנהל דיון עם אדם שמוכן לשלול את זכותי האזרחית וזכותם של אזרחים כמוני בשם המטרה המקודשת והנעלה -מדינת ישראל כמדינה יהודית אורתודוקסית, מדינת ישראל כמדינת הלכה.

כל טוב לך


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לא 
שללתי את זכותך האזרחית בגלל שחשוב לי שמדינת ישראל תהיה יהודית אורתודוקסית (למרות שזה בהחלט חשוב) אלא בגלל שאם היא לא תהיה כזאת תוך כמה דורות נאבד את זהותו היהודית ואני לא יודעת אם שמת לב אבל יש הרבה עמים מסביב שמשתוקקים לזה ומחכים רק לרגע הזה כדי לסלק אותנו מפה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

אין בעיה, נניח ותחזיתך האפוקליפטית נכונה 
כיצד הפיכת מדינת ישראל למדינת הלכה תשפר את מצבנו הדמוגרפי?
האם המדינה תתחיל גם לכפות על כל אזרחיה לקיים את מצוות פרו ורבו ככתוב בתורה, על מנת להוסיף עוד יהודים כשרים למאזן הדמוגרפי? 
ההנחה שלי? הפיכת המדינה ליהודית אורתודוקסית תהיה המסמר האחרון בארון המתים של מדינת ישראל. האוכלוסיה החילונית תעזוב, האוכלוסיה האורתודוקסית לא תצליח להתרבות מהר יותר מהקצב הנוכחי בו היא מתרבה, ועכשיו- גם לא ישארו החילונים שהם רוב המשרתים בצבא, כדי להגן עליהם מכל העמים הסובבים שכה משתוקקים לסלק אותנו מפה, כהגדרתך. אז איך בעצם שיפרת את המצב?


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

יש הבדל 
בין מדינת ישראל כמדינה יהודית אורתודוקסית לבין מדינת הלכה. מה שאת מתארת היא מדינת הלכה שזה דבר שאינני תומכת בו. אני מאמינה שאם לא היו גורמים שבולמים את החרדים מלשרת בצבא הם היו משרתים בצבא. כרגע זה בעייתי בגלל הרבה גורמים, אני בכלל חושבת שצריך לבטל את צבא החובה ויש צורך בצבא מקצועי.

*הכותבת שירתה בצבא שנתיים מלאות.

כמישהי שהייתה בצבא יש שם כל כך הרבה בעיות, החרדים הם הבעיה הקטנה שבהן.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

אוקיי, אז אנסח אחרת את השאלה 
כתבת שחשוב לך שמדינת ישראל תהיה מדינה יהודית אורתודוקסית? כתבת
כתבה שאם היא לא תהיה כזו, תוך כמה דורות נאבד את זהותנו היהודית והעמים הערבים שמסביבנו יקבלו את ההזדמנות שלהם ויסלקו אותנו מפה? כתבת

אני תוהה איך מסתדרות שתי הקביעות שלך. מדינה יהודית אורתודוקסית? קיבלת. עכשיו איך תמנעי את המצד השני עליו דיברת באמצעות מדינה כזו? את מפחדת מאיבוד יתרון דמוגרפי של היהודים לטובת העמים הערבים, אבל אני לא רואה איך הפיכת מדינת ישראל לאורתודוקסית תשפר את המאזן ולכן התעניינתי- האם הפתרון הוא בכפיית הילודה בקרב החילונים? ומה בנוגע לחילונים שלא ירצו יותר לחיות במדינה אורתודוקסית ויעזבו? מכל כיוון שלא תסתכלי על זה, שום דבר לא ישתנה לטובה במאזן הדמוגרפי.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לפחות 
אם יהיו נישואים במהותם האורתודוקסית בלבד עוד איכשהו תהיה פחות התבוללות מאשר שאם כל כך יתחתן לפי רצונו. עניין הילודה זו בעיה דמוגרפית אחרת.

אני לא רואה שיש איזשהו שטף של עוזבים את הארץ רק כי הם לא יכולים להתחתן פה איך שבא להם. זה המיעוט שבמיעוט.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

את מבינה אבל 
שזוגות מעורבים שלא יורשו להתחתן לפי הרבנות עדיין יהיו ביחד ועדיין יעשו ילדים, נכון?


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

קודם כל - 
א.זה לא בטוח שכך אכן יהיה.
ב.זה שהם אולי בכ"ז יתחתנו ויולידו ילדים זה עניין שלהם, זה החטא הפרטי שלהם (כך אני רואה את זה). בעיני זה שדבר פסול קורה בכל זאת זו לא סיבה לתת לגיטימציה לדבר הזה.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

טוב, עזבי, ברצינות 
אחרי התשובה הזו- אני לא מסוגלת יותר לדון איתך. חשבתי שאולי בכל זאת יש עם מי לדבר מכיוון שאת כן מתנסחת כאדם נבון אבל התשובות האלה...

אוי ואבוי לנו...


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

כבר 
הבנתי שמי שלא מתנסח בצורה שמוצאת חן בעיניך למרות שהשפה נקייה ולא נאמר שומדבר אישי נגדך הוא בור..משום מה אין לי שום בעיה לנהל דו שיח למרות שהדעות מאוד שונות מדעותיי..

כנראה שהאפשרות להבין את השונה היא חד צדדית.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

את בהחלט לא מקללת ולא מנבלת את פיך 
ולכן אני טועה בכל פעם מחדש וחושבת שיש עם מי לדבר
ואז את פתאום מדברת על "חטא פרטי" ועל האיסור לתת לגיטימציה לאנשים לחיות את חייהם כראות עיניהם ואני מבינה שאין לנו שום בסיס משותף או הנחה משותפת שבאמצעותה נוכל לדון.

האם את מבינה שאת הרצון לא לתת לגיטימציה לשונה ולדרך בה הוא בוחר לחיות את חייו עברנו ממש לא מזמן באירופה של הסבים והסבתות שלנו? מדוע אי אפשר לתת לגיטימציה לאדם לאהוב, להתחתן וללדת ילדים במדינה בה הוא אזרח? למה הוא חייב להשתייך לדת מסוימת ולזרם מסוים ולחיות את חייו תחת חוקים והגבלות ספציפיים כדי לקבל לגיטימציה?

אני רוצה לחדד- אני לא חושבת שכל אזרח צריך להיות צריך להיות רשאי להתחתן תחת הרבנות האורתודוקסית בישראל. זכותו של הזרם הנ"ל להגביל את המשתייכים אליו, להעמיד תנאים לרוצים להשתמש בשירותיו ולסרב לקבל חלק מהאנשים לתוכו.
אבל למה הוא מוכרח להיות האופציה החוקית היחידה במדינה? ולמה כל מי שאינו משתייך אליו, מרצון או סתם מכורח הנסיבות מאבד לגיטימציה לחיות את חייו פה?


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

... 
אני משתמשת בטרימינולוגיה שלי כי אין לי שום דרך אחרת לבטא את עצמי. כן בעיני נישואים אזרחים זה חטא, אין לי דרך להמתיק את זה, ואני גם לא מאמינה בזה אני חושבת שצריך להגיד באופן ברור מה אנחנו חושבים, וכמו שענו לי בצורה ברורה ואפילו לעיתים לא מי יודע מה מכבדת מה לעשות שגם אני עונה בצורה ברורה לפי ההלכה..לפי ההלכה קיים מושג של חטא ולכן אני משתמשת במושג הזה.מה לעשות שהדת היא לא תוכנית כבקשתינו וזה המצב.

נראה לי לא במקום להשוות בין אבותינו שמסרו נפשם על הגנת יהדותם בארצות הגולה לבין אלו שהיום רוצים להתנתק מהיהדות עליה נרצחו אבותיהם. זה אפילו משפיל את זכרם מקוממם אותי אפילו לחשוב על זה. וניתוק מהנישואים הוא לחלוטין ניתוק מהיהדות כי זה בעצם גוזר על הדור הבא שגם לא יוכל להתחתן דרך הרבנות ומכאן הדרך להתבוללות קצרה. 

הסברתי כבר למה אני חושבת שהזרם האורתודוקסי צריך להיות היחיד, את מוזמנת לקרוא.


----------



## yaeli beli (25/7/13)

עברת כל גבול בעיניי 
קיומו של דיון והבעת דעות מגוונות הם מאוד חשובים, אבל את פשוט הגזמת.
"החטא הפרטי שלהם"??? אבוי לנו מיהודים כמוך.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

סליחה אבל מה את רוצה? 
בעיני נישואים אזרחיים זה חטא. איך בדיוק היית רוצה שאני אביע את דעתי?


----------



## yaeli beli (25/7/13)

האמת, הייתי רוצה שלא תביעי את דעתך 
אבל זו מדינה דמוקרטית, וכל אחד רשאי להגיד מה שעל לבו, כפי שכל אחד רשאי להינשא לפי מצפון לבו.
נישואים אזרחיים אינם נישואים על פי דת כלשהי. הם הצהרת אהבה חברתית של בני הזוג. לכן, לא ברור לי איך זה יכול להיות חטא, אבל עשי לי טובה ואל תסבירי לי. שמעתי ממך מספיק.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

כמובן 
כי מי שלא מסכים איתך הוא אוטומטית בור חשוך וטיפש.

תאמיני לי שאני יכולה לענות על כל שאלה עד מחר, אבל בשלב מסויים אני יודעת בשלב מסויים לא יהיה לך איך לענות לי.


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

אני לא בעד חופש ביטוי 
אם הוא מאפשר ביטוי פוגעני.
לאמירות כאלו של נישואים שאינם אורתודוקסיים כ"חטא" - לטעמי אין זכות ביטוי
לא כי כי מדובר בדעה שונה משלי ושלך יעלי
אלא כי מדובר בדעה משתיקה אחרים - ולזה, אין זכות ביטוי!


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

זה לא נכון 
מי שהחליט שהדברים האלה יחד עם הומוסקסואליות, ניאוף וכו' הם חטא הם התורה. לפי היהדות זה חטא. בעיני יש צורך לקבל את זה שלפי דת מסויימת יש דברים שהם חטא, בדיוק כמו שלגברים קתוליים אסור לשכב עם אישה - זה חטא, או שלמוסלמים אסור לאכול חזיר - זה חטא. גם בדת שלנו יש דברים שמוגדרים חטאים. זו לא המצאה שלי,


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

צודקת 
זו לא המצאה שלך - זו המצאה של מישהו לפני המון שנים
הגיע הזמן לבטל את ההמצאות האלו - אני איתך בזה.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

כך את החלטת 
ב"ה לא כולם אתאיסטים כמוך.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

אני לא מוצאת הגיון בטיעון שלך 
התבוללות היא, עד כמה שאני מבינה את ההגדרה, חתונה בין יהודי לבין לא יהודי.
מובן מאליו, אם כך, כי יהודי המעוניין להתחתן עם לא יהודי, לא יפנה אל הרבנות לשם עריכת טקס החתונה, גם אם הרב עובדיה יוסף יהיה ראש הממשלה הבא שלנו. זה פשוט לא רלוונטי והוא יתחתן בחתונה אזרחית בחו"ל או שיחיו יחד כזוג לא נשוי- יולידו ילדים וכו'

אני תוהה אם את חושבת שאיסור כל חתונה אחרת על האזרחים יגרום להם לוותר על רצונותיהם, אהבותיהם ואמונותיהם ולהתחתן עם יהודי כשר במקום עם האדם אותו הם אוהבים- גם אם הוא אינו יהודי (כלל או רק בעיני הרבנות האורתודוקסית- שני מצבים שונים למדי). 
כבר היום יש זוגות שמקימים בית משותף, יולדים ילדים ואינם נישאים מכיוון שאינם מעוניינים להתחתן דרך הרבנות ולא מספיק דחוף להם להיות מוכרים כנשואים ע"י המדינה, בשביל לטוס לקפריסין ולהתחתן שם. מה ישתנה מבחינתם? איך הם יפסיקו "להתבולל"?

ישנם גם יהודים כשרים, כמוני וכמו בן זוגי, שאינם מעוניינים "להתבולל" כהגדרתך, אין לנו עניין בדתות אחרות. אנחנו פשוט לא מעוניינים לחיות ולהתחתן על פי הזרם הספציפי השולט במדינה, זה הכל. זה לא הופך אותנו לפחות יהודים, אולי רק בעיניך

אני לא יודעת כמה חילוניים את מכירה אבל אני לא חושבת שמישהו אחד מכל מכרי לא חשב או דיבר בשלב כלשהו על הגירה לארץ אחרת כתגובה לכפיה הדתית במדינה. מדוע כל אותם אנשים לא קמים ועוזבים? נראה לי שגם את מבינה שזה לא קל כל כך. ראשית- מכיוון שיש לאותם אנשים משפחה וחברים שגרים בארץ. שנית- יש להם מקומות עבודה, משכנתא, ילדים במוסדות חינוך וקשה לעקור הכל ולעזוב. במיוחד אם לא מחכה לך באותה ארץ עבודה מובטחת וחיים חדשים ומסודרים. שלישית- כי לא כל מדינה מחכה לנו, הישראלים בזרועות פתוחות וסל קליטה נדיב.

ועדיין- בעיני, ככל שהכפיה הדתית תגבר ותתחזק, כך יתחזק זרם ההגירה. יש גבול לכמות הכפיה וההדרה שכל אדם מסוגל לבלוע לפני שיעשה את הצעד החוצה. 

ואחרי כל זה- אני מוכרחה לציין שעדיין לא הצלחתי להבין איך לטעמך העובדה שרק נישואים אורתודוקסים יהיו מוכרים ע"י המדינה תגן עלינו מפני האויבים סביבנו (ואני מוכרחה להודות שבנושא הזה גם אני קצת חוששת. אבל אני ברצינות לא רואה קשר ליהדות. אנחנו פשוט חיים באזור מלחמה וכך או כך, המצב עלול להתלקח).


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

... 
אני מודעת לכך שאם לא ייתנו ליהודי להתחתן עם לא יהודיה וההיפך יש סיכוי גדול שהם בכל זאת ימשיכו לחיות יחד. העניין הזה מובן לחלוטין אבל אנחנו מדברים על לגיטימציה. זה שדבר מסויים קורה זה לא אומר שבעיני מדינת ישראל צריכה לתת לזה לגיטימציה. זו דעתי.

הבעיה היא שאם את מתחתנת לא דרך הרבנות, כשילדייך ירצו להתחתן תהיה להם בעיה - אין לך כתובה. איך יוכיחו שהם יהודים? אז אולי בדור הבא אפשר ללכת לכתובה של הסבתא מצד אמא, אבל מה יהיה אחרי זה? לא טענתי לרגע שאת פחות יהודיה ממני, זו המצאה שלך מה עוד שיש פה בעיה גדולה של ממזרות - אם תהיה הפרדה בין דת למדינה תיווצר בעיה גדולה יותר בגירושים ואז יהיו בעיות ממזרות, הרבה יותר חמור מנישואים.

לגבי הפסקה האחרונה אסביר את עצמי שוב -
רק אם נהיה רוב יהודי במדינה תהיה לנובכלל לגיטימציה להיות מדינה יהודית. ברגע שלא נהיה רוב יהיו 2 אפשרויות - 
נישלט ע"י הערבים
או שתהיה מדינת אפרהטייד

נכון שייתכן וחלילה זה יקרה בלי קשר להתבוללות או נישואים אזרחיים,אבל בעיני אין לאפשר שום סיטואציה שיכולה לקרב את הרגע הזה. יש לנו מספיק אויבים בחוץ, אסור לנו לעודד מצב שיוביל לכיליוננו.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

ממש לא. 
אבל כשאני נתקלת בדעה שחלק ממנה מתבסס על גזענות וחלקו השני אומר ששימור דעה זו חשוב יותר מזכותי להתבטא - מבחינתי זה לא דיון. אי אפשר לקיים שיח אמיתי עם אדם שממעיט בחשיבות זכותו של השיח הזה להתקיים מלכתחילה. 
מעבר לכך, אני חושבת שההפרשים בין הדעה שלך ובין הדעות של הבנות שמגיבות לך פה הם כל כך קיצוניים, שהדיון הוא מיותר מלכתחילה, עבור שני הצדדים.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

המשפט האחרון שלה? פשוט זעזע אותי.... 
"חשוב יותר בעיני לשמר את העם היהודי מאשר לתת במה רשמית במדינת ישראל לדעות אחרות."

ולחשוב שלא מעט מאזרחי המדינה ממש מחזיקים בדעה דומה לשלה. המחשבה הזו פשוט מעציבה אותי


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

תתעוררי 
רוב אזרחי המדינה מחזיקים בדעות כאלה.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

זה בדיוק מה שמחריד


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

חבל


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

וגם 
אז אני מבינה שלפי דברייך רוב העם טועה ואת ואנשים כמוך צודקים? איך את מסבירה את זה שרוב העם לא מבין ולא נאור כמוך?


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

צדק הוא עניין סובייקטיבי 
וזכותי לחשוב שדעתי היא הנכונה כמו שאת חושבת שדעתך היא הנכונה, ולא משנה מי עוד חושב או לא חושב כמוני. אינדווידואליזם, את יודעת.

אגב, אם את יוצאת מנקודת הנחה שדעת הרוב היא הנכונה, הרשי לי לגחך. הרשי לי להזכיר לך שדעת הרוב היא זו שבחרה את היטלר (ועוד כמה "תכשיטים" לאורך ההיסטוריה) לשלטון.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לא ענית 
לשאלה מדוע רוב העם היהודי בארץ ישראל בכל זאת מעוניין להתחתן לפי ההלכה. מה הם מפספסים שאת לא מפספסת?


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

כי הרוב הוא ציבור בעל זיקה 
אורתודוקסית/דתית/מסורתית (בין השאר בשל סיבות דמוגרפיות ותרבותיות), ואני אתאיסטית.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

האם הרוב צודק או טועה זו לא השאלה כאן 
אולי הרוב צודק ואני טועה. האם בשל כך עלי לאבד את זכותי לדעה עצמאית משלי? גם אם אני בדעת מיעוט? האם אין לי זכות לקבל את זכויותי כאזרחית במדינה דמוקרטית כאשר אני משתייכת למיעוט כזה או אחר?

מה את מציעה לעשות עם המיעוט בעל הדעות המרגיזות והשונות משלך? האם קיימת סדנת חינוך משוכללת על מנת להפוך את בעלי הדעה השונה לחלק מהרוב? אולי נחסל אותם, כדי שלא יציקו  לנו עם המחאות והדעות החדשניות האלה שלהם? 

או שסתם נתעלם מהם, נשתיק אותם ונמשיך לנו בדרכנו. שיתמודדו או שיעזבו את הארץ. דעות זה כל כך אוברייטד....


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

... 
לגבי המיעוט זו בהחלט בעיה. בגלל זה יש דרך של נישואים אזרחיים בחו"ל למי שרוצה. אין שום דרך מבחינה דתית להתיר נישואים אזרחיים. באמת מעניין איך המדינה תתמודד עם זה.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

לא ביקשנו שהדת תתיר 
ביקשנו שהמדינה תתיר, ושלא יהיה קשר בין הדברים. ואז שכל אחד יעשה כראות עיניו.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

אמממממממממממן!


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אם 
כל אחד יעשה כראות עיניו ייתכן וניעלם מפה תוך כמה דורות. אולי יש לך אזרחות אחרת וזה סיכון שאת מוכנה לקחת ואולי לא כזה אכפת לך מהמשכו של העם היהודי, אבל לי ולרוב העם אכפת.


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

מסתבר 
שבעוד כמה דורות אכן כל היהודים "יכחדו" (כי הרי יהדות זה לא משהו שאפשר לשחזר, כמו נגיד צבי ענק) ותשאר פה רק משפחת מונקית שמונקית על דורותיה.

זה לא בסדר.
צריך לכפות על אנשים יהודים להתחתן *רק* עם יהודים ולגור רק במדינת ישראל וכל אחד צריך להוליד 10 ילדים- חמישה בנים וחמש בנות בדיוק. ככה אולי נשמר את העם היהודי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חלילה לא נאכל אוכל לא כשר ונקיים כמובן את הלכות הנידה, כי אז לא יוולדו חו"ח ילדים היפראקטיביים עם דאון סינדרום.

בחיי.
אין גבול לחושך שבו אנשים חיים.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

יאללה, אני בעד, איפה חותמים פה?


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

כאן כאן וכאן. אבל את לא. רק בעלך חותם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
או אבא שלך.
או אחיך.
או השכן.

רק לא את.
איכס.
בת.


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/7/13)

מיד רצה לקרוא לבעל..... 
תחתום כאן כאן וכאן (מעפעפת בעפעפיי...) ועכשיו אהובי, מה להכין לך לארוחת הערב? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יאללה, חמישה בנים וחמש בנות.... תכלס? שיחוק. ככה תמיד יהיה מי שישטוף כלים, ישאב אבק ויטייל עם הכלבה. למה בעצם לא חשבתי על זה קודם?


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

או בעצם


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לא אמרתי שצריך לעשות כלום 
אני מציגה את הדברים כמו שהם - אם יהיו נישואים אזרחיים זה מה שיהיה. לא אני ולא רוב העם מעוניינים בזה. אפשר להתנסח בצורה קצת יותר נעימה ועניינית את לא בת 12, אשמח לדעת מה בדיוק לא מציאותי במה שאמרתי. אולי לך לא חשובה הדת ושנישאר מיעוט כאן, אולי יש לך לאן ללכת. לי אין לאן ללכת.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

אגב 
אני חושבת שאולי קפצנו למסקנה ש"זה מה שרוב העם רוצה" קצת מהר מדי. נכון שזה פלח די נכבד באוכלוסיה, אבל עדיין חצי מהאוכלוסייה היהודית (או קרוב אליה) מוגדר כחילוני, ואני בטוחה שגם בצד הלא-חילוני לא כ-ו-ל-ם חושבים ככה. כך שעד שיוכיחו לי אחרת אני מסרבת להסכים עם הקביעה הזו.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

רוב 
החילונים הם לא אנטי דת ואין להם בעיה להתחתן דרך הרבנות, בייחוד אלה ממוצא ספרדי\מזרחי.
מובן לי שלא כל החילונים ששים להתחתן דרך הרבנות, אבל אלה שמוכנים להתחתן דרכה הם עדיין הרוב + הדתיים והחרדים.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

הסוגיה שעל הפרק היא לא כמה 
"מוכנים להתחתן דרך הרבנות" (כי זה לא באמת חוכמה, כשאין לך באמת אופציה חוקית זמינה אחרת ומופעל עליך לחץ חברתי מכל כיוון), אלא להפך - כמה מוכנים לכך שתהיה אלטרנטיבה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/7/13)

ממש לא מזמן 
היתה כתבה על זה שכמעט שליש מהזוגות בוחרים אלטרנטיבה לחתונה דרך הרבנות. אם שליש בחר לעשות משהו עם חוסר הסיפוק שלהם מהרבנות, כמה מהשאר לא מרוצים אבל הולכים עם הזרם כי זה הכי נוח? אחוז הזוגות שמחליטים להיות ידועים בציבור או להתחתן בחו"ל עלה דרסטית מ2000 ועד עכשיו, וממשיך לעלות.

בקיצור, הקביעה שלך שהרוב איתך ממש לא מדוייקת. והמצב עבורך רק מחמיר.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני מאוד מקווה 
שיהיה שינוי ברבנות כי הבנתי שרבים לא מרוצים ממנה. אולי אם יהיה שינוי אז יותר יתחתנו דרך הרבנות. 

אני בכל זאת חושבת שרוב העם רוצה להתחתן דרך הרבנות, והיה עושה את זה באחוזים גדולים יותר אם הרבנות הייתה משתנה. בכל זאת רוב העם לא חילוני אתאיסטי, אלא יותר קשור למסורת.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/7/13)

את מבלבלת בין שני דברים 
הרצון של רוב העם להתחתן בחתונה יהודית, והרצון להתחתן דרך הרבנות. אפשר להתחתן בחתונה יהודית (יענו, להגיד את המילים מול עדים) גם בלי הרבנות. זו הסיבה שהרבה זוגות שמתחתנים בחו"ל טורחים בכל זאת להתחתן בחתונה יהודית בארץ - כי הם כן רוצים את החלק של החתונה היהודית, ולא רוצים את החלק של הרבנות.

ואגב, להיות חילוני אתאיסטי לא סותר להיות קשור למסורת - אני אתאיסטית ובכל זאת אוהבת את המסורת.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

בעיני זה כמו 
להיות בלי ולהרגיש עם


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/7/13)

להיות בלי ההתערבות הבלתי מוצדקת של הרבנות 
בחיים הפרטיים שלי, ולהרגיש עם המסורת? צודקת. בדיוק ככה זה מרגיש.

אבל תאכלס, לא מעניין אותי איך החיים שלי בעינייך.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (26/7/13)

כנ"ל


----------



## פיבי הרטי (25/7/13)

מסטיק את כמוני 
גם אני אתאיסטית (לא מלידה) אבל כן מאוד אוהבת את הדת היהודית והמסורת ואף מנסה לשמור עליה.
זה מוזר להסביר לאנשים שאני לא מאמינה באלוהים אבל אוכלת כשר וצמה בכיפור.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/7/13)

אני מודה שהאהבה שלי למסורת מסתכמת בעיקר בלחגוג חלק מהחגים (בצורה מאוד לא הלכתית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). ובמחשבה הקצת אנתרופולוגית שיש משהו קסום בהמשכיות הזו ובגלובאליות - שאנשים בכל העולם ובמשך שנים עושים דברים דומים. יהודים או מוסלמים או נוצרים. גם אם אני לא לוקחת חלק כמעט בשום דבר מזה.

אגב, כשעבדתי בהילל באוניברסיטה דיברתי עם בחור דתי אורתודוקסי לגמרי, לבוש שחורים, שסיפר לי שהוא אתאיסט. הסיבות שלו לחיות את החיים כמו שהוא חי היו דומות לשלך - הוא אוהב את המסורת היהודית ורוצה לחיות את חייו לפיה.
בזמנו הייתי בהלם. אבל בעצם, זה לא שונה מהותית מהמון ישראלים חילוניים שלא מאמינים באלוהים ובכל זאת עושים סדר בפסח. זה רק הבדל של דרגה. פעם חשבתי שהסיבה היחידה לביצוע מנהגים הוא מתוך קבלה של העיקרון שלהם, של הסיבה שבגללה הם נוצרו, ובשביל זה חייבים להאמין באלוהים. עכשיו אני חושבת שיכולות להיות סיבות אחרות, והן לגיטימיות באותה המידה. למען האמת, אני חושבת שרוב האנשים ששומרים על המסורת בצורה כלשהי עושים זאת לפחות חלקית מסיבות שלא קשורות לאמונה באלוהים.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (25/7/13)

אני מאמינה שלבחור יש עוד סיבות חוץ מהמסורת 
משפחה וכו'... עדיף לשלום המשפחה אצל החרדים להישאר מאוחרי המסכה ולא לגרום לבעיות בשידוכים של איו או דברים מהסגנון.
אני באה ממשפחה דתית לאומית שבעצמה הפכה למסורתית. סבא שלי ז"ל היה רבי.

ההבדל ביני לבינם זה שאני אתאיסטית. אני למשל בארוחת שבת לא אומרת אמן שמברכים בקידוש כי לא מאמינה בזה אבל אני כן שומרת על חמץ בפסח ועושה את שאר הדברים.
חלקם מהרגל וחלקם מתוך שמירה על המסורת. 
הייתה תקופה שבה הייתי שומרת שבת. לי זה הרגיש ממש טוב כי היה בזה מעין שלווה שלא הייתה לאורך כל השבוע. נכון לא הלכתי להתפלל או דברים כאלו אבל כן סגרתי פלאפון בתחילת השבת ולא הדלקתי אור לאורך כל השבת.
יש גם מנהגים לדעתי שמבחינה בריאותית מאוד היו נכונים פעם טבילה במקווה למשל או נטילת ידים שהיו נכונים לנקיון הגוף אבל בזמנים כמו עכשיו שרובנו מתקלחים לפחות פעם ביום ושותפים ידים מתוך ידעה שזה טוב לבריאות אז המנהגים האלו מיותרים לדעתי.

אני בעד הדת אבל נגד מי ששולט בה בארץ


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

מסורת יש גם ברבנויות אחרות 
יש גם ברבנות הקונסרבטיבית וגם ברבנות הרפורמית
וגם, תתפלאי, בחופות אזרחיות שמשמרות את המסורת
שישנו את הרבנות האורתודוקסית ויהפכו אותה על פיה - זה לא יפתור את המצב שבו אני כאזרחית מדינת ישראל לא יכולה לבחור את הדרך שבה אני עושה את אחד הדברים הכי אישיים והכי משמעותיים שלי - להתחתן.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

דמגוגיה זה יופי. אני רואה שאת חסידה גדולה שלה 
בכל אופן, ככל שהשרשור הזה הולך ומתקדם הטענה הראשונית שלי רק מתחזקת - הדיון הזה היה מיותר מיסודו כיוון שאין באמת עם מי לדבר.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

או - 
אני לא מקבלת את התשובות שאני רוצה לשמוע ואין לי תשובה לאיך נישאר רוב יהודי כאן אם יהיו נישואים אזרחיים, אבל וואלה זכויות הפרט שלי חשובות לי יותר.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

זו שאלה שעומדת בראש מעינייך, יקירה 
לא בראש מעייניי. לפחות לא בהקשר של הדיון הזה. לא חשה צורך לספק לך תשובות כי אני עדיין לא עובדת עבורך. ו-וואלה, כן, זכויות הפרט שלי בהחלט חשובות לי יותר מפתרון כוחני ומפוקפק לבעיה ערטילאית. בהחלט.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

הבעיה 
שאנחנו נהיה פה מיעוט בעוד כך וכך שנים אינה ערטילאית אלא עובדה כמעט מוגמרת.
אני לא חושבת שאת עובדת עבורי אבל אנחנו מנהלות דיון, שאלתי אותך שאלה. יכולת לומר "אין לי תשובה בשבילך" אבל בחרת להתעלם מהשאלה.

לי יותר חשוב שלא נושמד ונימחק מעל המפה. לך יותר חשוב הזכות להתחתן איך שאת רוצה. כנראה זה עניין של סדרי עדיפויות.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

שובה של הדמגוגיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל אחד מבין את מה שהוא רוצה להבין.

רק טוב שיהיה


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

כנראה 
יותר קל להשתלח מאשר לתת הסברים קונקרטיים.

כל טוב גם לך.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)




----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

כי את מגדירה אכפתיות?!?! 
ההתנשאות
היוהרה

אכפת לך יותר? הגישה שלך היא היא היא זו שמוליכה את כולנו לעבר נקודת אל חזור שבה המדינה תשאר מדינה רק של דתיים, מתנחלים וימין משיחי ושל פלסטינאים כמובן - כי אתם לא מוכנים חלילה לראות שהמציאות לא מאפשרת, לא מאפשרת, היא לא מאפשרת את חלום טיהור השטחים היהודי שלכם. 

הדרה של אוכלוסיות שלמות, לא רק של יהודים שלא רואים עין בעין עם הממסד האורתודוקסי, גם של הומואים, של לסביות, של טרנסג'נדרים, של פלסטינים, של שחורים, של פליטים, של נשים  - זוהי אכפתיות?!?! את וחברייך צועדים, מה זה צועדים? רצים לכיוון מדינה דו לאומית וצועקים גוואלד תוך כדי ומאשימים אותנו בהרס העם היהודי. אלא שהדבר היחיד שעלול להביא לסיומה של המדינה (כי את לא מפיסקה לחזות את זה) הוא המשך ההליכה בדרך הזו שלך שמדירה, שרומסת זכויות, שמוקיעה מתוכה את בנותיה, ובעיקר - שלא רואה את המציאות אם היא לא מסתדרת לפי מה שנוח לך.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני מעדיפה בכלל לא להיכנס לפוליטיקה 
אבל מה הפתרון שלך? לתת להם מדינה ושהם יוכלו לירות עלינו טילים לכל מקום בארץ?

אני לא מתביישת לומר שאין לי פתרון לאוכלוסייה הפלסטינית. אין לי. אולי לגדולים ממני יש..

אם לא נהיה רוב פה איך תהיה מדינה יהודית בדיוק?


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

את לא תהיי רוב פה 
תזכרי את המילים שלי - את לא תהיי רוב פה אם לא תמצאי פיתרון
קל להגיד שאין לך. מצוין. 
רק שהתבלבלת לגמרי - את מאשימה אותנו שאם לא נלך בדרכך, נהיו אשמות במותה של המדינה היהודית
אלא - שאך ורק ורק ורק פיתרון מדיני יהווה את הפיתרון לשמירה על ציביון יהודי
אין קשר, אני חוזרת, אין קשר בין זכותם של אזרחי ישראל להתחתן בצורה שמתאימה להם ובין שמירה על צביון מדינה יהודי
הדבר היחיד שמאיים על צביון זה הוא ההליכה הישירה לכיוון של מדינה דו לאומית - ועל זה אין לך דעה. 
נקודה למחשבה.

ואגב, שיעור קטן - את לא נכנסת לפוליטיקה? חביבתי - כל השרשור הזה הוא רק פוליטי. פוליטי ותו לא.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (26/7/13)

אנחנו ניאלץ שלא להסכים 
אני מאמינה שנישואים לפי ההלכה הוא חלק מהפתרון לשמירה על ציביון יהודי. זה לא כל הפתרון, אבל זה חשוב לא פחות.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (25/7/13)

הבלנית לא חייבת לבדוק אתזה 
נושא הבלנית  מוזכר בהלכה כמי שתעזור לאישה לוודא שכל השיער שלה נכנס למים
זה הכל

כל דבר מעבר לזה, בלי שהאישה תבקש בפירוש אינו לגיטימי.
(יש כאלה שרוצות עזרה ותשומת לב, וזה כמובן בסדר)


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

תודה


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

פעם 
כל הנשים היו מקיימות את ההלכה ולא היה חשש של בעיות בטבילה כמו חציצה וכו'. היום בגלל שנשים רבות לא מקפידות על כך יש צורך לבדוק האם הן טובלות כהלכה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (25/7/13)

את אומרת שזו ההלכה. זו לא ההלכה 
הבלנית לא חייבת לבדוק כלום, מלבד שהשיער של האישה נכנס למים

אין הלכה שמישהו צריך לבדוק שאין חציצה. זה לא כמו משגיח כשרות


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לפי ההלכה 
יש חוקים מסויימים בטבילה, כמו חציצה וכו'. כמו שאמרתי פעם נשים היו מקפידות על זה אז באמת לא היה צורך לבדוק אותן. היום זה לא המצב.

אם באמת כל הנשים היום היו קדושות כמו אימותינו לפני 200 שנה באמת לא היה צורך בכך. בכל מקרה הרבנות החליטה שיש צורך שבלנית תבדוק את האישה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (25/7/13)

פשוט לא נכון 
מי שכבר מגיעה לטבול עושה את זה כמו שצריך
הרבנות לא דורשת מהבלנית לבדוק ולא מהטובלת להיבדק
הטובלת צריכה לבדוק את עצמה
מי שיש עליה חציצה לא מקלקלת את המקווה, לכן זה לא משפיע על אחרות - למה שמישהי אחרת תבדוק אותה?


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

לא אמרתי שהיא מקלקלת את המקווה 
אבל כדי לטבול כהלכה צריך לטבול ללא חציצות. זה לא עניין שחציצה מפריעה לשאר לטבול, אלא שמה לעשות חשוב לרבנות שאת תטבלי כמו שצריך, בלי קשר לנשים אחרות.


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

הוא התכוון 
שמי שלא טובלת כהלכה- זה בעיה שלה בלבד.
וזה לא משפיע על הטובלות אחריה והיא לא מטמאת את השאר וגם לא מכשילה את שאר הנשים.

תפסיקי להתווכח עם כל דבר, נמצא פה רב שעונה לך ומסביר לך מהי ההלכה וגם עליו את חולקת?


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אף אחד לא מתווכח תפסיקי לעורר שנאת חינם 
אני מתנצלת על התשובה המוטעית, חשבתי שזו ההלכה אבל טעיתי. האמת שלא ממש שמתי לב שהרב עצמו ענה לי.


----------



## מונקית שמונקית (25/7/13)

אני בכ"ז גם חושבת 
שחשוב שהבלנית תשאל אם אפשר לבדוק את האישה ולראות שהיא הכינה את עצמה לטבילה וכל אישה תענה אם זה מתאים לה או לא.


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

תנוחי כבר


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

אמא שלי הייתה הבלנית שלי 
והיא בדקה את כל הדברים - שאני לא נוגעת בקירות המקווה, שכל השיער במים וכו וכו
אפילו נשאה תפילה יפיפייה ועד היום אני זוכרת את חווית ההיטהרות בתור אחת החוויות המרגשות והמדהימות (והקרות - בכל זאת מקווה אמיתי) שהיו לי
האם זה נחשב?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (25/7/13)

ברור שכן 
הסברתי שהמשימה של הבלנית היא לעזור לטובלת, לוודא שהיא טבלה כראוי. זה נפלא שאמך מילאה את התפקיד ושאת ביחסים טובים כאלה עם אמך.
מה זה קר? באיזה מקווה טבלת?


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

עין צור 
ברמת הנדיב
זאת הייתה באמת חוויה מיוחדת במינה
היינו שם חבורה של כמה נשים, ספר תפילה (אמא שלי הולכת לבית כנסת קונסרבטיבי כל שבת להתפלל, כך שהיא ייצגה את הפן הדתי)
ובאמת שהייתה חגיגה של נשיות, טוהר ושמחה. אפילו שלא הייתה בלנית מקצועית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ובהחלט היה קר מאוד מאוד מאוד


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (25/7/13)

טוב... לא מכיר 
רק שלא יצא מפה שפסקתי שזה מקווה כשר בלי שבדקתי.....


----------



## yael rosen (25/7/13)

אין חשש 
אני גם לא מחפשת הכשר, 
הרב שלי אישר לעשות איך שאני רואה לנכון או לא לעשות כלל וזה מה שרלוונטי עבורי.

אני פשוט לא מכירה את עמדת האורתודוקסים לגבי מקווה טבעי
רק עניין אותי באופן כללי למדי להבין 

בכל אופן - זה מומלץ בחום


----------



## toxic babe (24/7/13)

אוקיי ומה הקשר? 
דבר ראשון יש כאן ביקורת בכלל על ההתנהלות של הרבנות כשזוג מגיע לקבל אישור שהוא כשיר להתחתן.
מעבר לכך למה הנישואים צריכים בכלל לעבור דרך הממסד הדתי? בארץ יש אנשים מכל הדתות.
בן זוגי למשל נוצרי ואני יהודיה. אז מה לא מגיע לנו להתחתן בארץ שבה גדלנו, התחנכנו, עשינו צבא, לומדים ותורמים למדינה?
זה נראה לי אבסורד, חבר שלי עשה צבא בגולני, היה לוחם, הקריב את החיים שלו למען המדינה הזאת ובתמורה אפילו לא מאפשרים לו להתחתן? הרי זו זכות בסיסית לכל אזרח. ולמה לא להתגייר? כי הוא לא רוצה, אנחנו לא שומרי דת או מסורת וזה נראה לנו פשוט צבוע התהליך הזה רק כדי לקבל את החותמת של "יהודי".
אז כל עוד אין פיתרון פה במדינה כמובן שאנחנו נעשה את זה בחו"ל ואתם יודעים מה גם אם בן זוגי היה יהודי לא הייתי מוכנה לעבור את מסכת ההשפלות של הרבנות בשביל להתחתן... 
צריכה להיות כאן אלטרנטיבה- נישואים אזרחיים ע"פ חוק לכל אדם באשר הוא אדם.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (24/7/13)

הוצאת את המילים מהפה 
הבעיה העיקרית זה לא רק היחס ברבנות אלא העובדה שאין אופציה "חוקית" אחרת


----------



## תותית1212 (24/7/13)

איככ, ממש מגעיל אותי 
מצטערת שזאת האפשרות היחידה שהייתה לי כשרציתי להתחתן חתונה יהודית.

מזל שאני לא חוויתי שום דבר דוחה שכזה.
רב מהמם (חיים הבלין), רבנות קצת יותר נאורה (צוהר), מדריכת כלה מקסימה ומשכילה ובלנית שלא שאלה שום שאלה.

בעעע. מתביישת להיות חלק מזה.


----------



## Simply KaRiNa (25/7/13)

בכתובה מצויין האם הכלה בתולה או לא? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שימו לב לקובץ הבא, עמודים 9-11...

זה באמת מצויין ככה בפועל? הכלה נשאלת כל כך?


----------



## תותית1212 (25/7/13)

אני לא נשאלתי 
ואין לי מושג מה כתוב לי בכתובה, אבל אני מתרשמת שהמדריך הזה דווקא סבבה לגמרי *חוץ* מעניין הבתולים התמוה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (25/7/13)

הרבנים מרשים לעצמם להניח הנחות... 
כשמדובר בזוג חילוני שבא אחרי שלש שנים שהם גרים ביחד...


בכל מקרה לא שואלים שאלות


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (25/7/13)

תגובה קצרה 
שלום

לא רוצה להגיב כאן לכל דבר שעלה בדיון, רק בקיצור
כמובן שאשמח להרחיב ולהגיב

המצב כעת במדינת ישראל ידוע. הנישואים המוכרים הם אורטודוקסיים או בחו"ל. 
האם המצב הזה לרוחי? בעיקרון כן
לא לרוחכם - יש תהליך דמוקרטי שעשוי לאפשר שינוי המצב

אבל, עם השמחה על המצב החוקי (למי שזה משמח אותו) צריכה לבוא ענווה גדולה:

לעשות בירורי יהדות - כן, אבל במאור פנים, ו"לשכב על הגדר" בשביל לעזור בבירור, כמו שעושים בשורשים מבית צהר, וגם בחלק מבתי הדין

אם החליטו להעביר הדרכת כלות וזוגות וטבילה - בסדר, אבל במאור פנים, בעדינות, בכבוד לזולת, במקוואות נקיים ומצוחצחים, בהבנת המציאות, אורח החיים וההשקות של הבאים בשערי הרבנות והמקוואות ובכיבודם

כמובן שיש הרבה מה לתקן גם בתהליכי הגירושין, במקרים של אי הסכמה

אם מטרת הסרטים האלה להאיר ליקויים ולקרוא לתיקונם - טוב מאד
אם מטרתם לקרוא לשינוי המצב הקיים - לגיטימי

אם מטרתם להגחיך את הדת, להסית נגדה, לחפש את מקרי הקיצון האזוטריים ולטעון שהם המרכז והכלל - זו לא  עיתונות טובה, זה לא הגון ולא ראוי


----------



## Another Girl (25/7/13)

מבחינתי מאוד עצוב 
שמצב בו חלק מאוד נכבד מהאוכלוסייה מרגיש אנוס להתחתן אך ורק במסגרת האורתודוקסית "משמח אותך" ו"לרוחך". אותי למשל היה משמח אם היו אופציות אחרות בהן כל אחד היה יכול לבחור לפי מצפונו.


----------



## yaeli beli (25/7/13)




----------



## Fragile rose (25/7/13)

הביאו בכתבה את כל מקרי הקצה בתור דוגמא 
בתור מישהי שהיה לה תהליך לא קצר לעבור ברבנות לקראת החתונה, שום דבר לא התקרב למה שהציגו בכתבה, כולל ההליך בירור יהדות שהוא אחד הדברים הכי משפילים שאפשר לעשות למישהו אי פעם


בנות עושות מחקרים כוללים ברמה שיכולה להתקרב לתזה על סוג הבד של המפיות על השולחן, אני חושבת שאם הן ישקיעו קצת מאמץ הן יוכלו למצוא מדריכת כלות שהיא יותר קלילה, או מקווה שהוא טיפה יותר "משוחרר" ואף אחד לא יציץ לכן עם פנס לנקבים בגוף


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (26/7/13)

אני מסכים מאד 
כדאי מאד להשקיע גם בנותני שירות טובים, וגם בלהבין מה עושים, למה ואיך


----------

